# European Stadiums Ranking



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

*CURRENT EUROPEAN STADIUM RANKING*
Last Update: February 16th, 2014
Rules: v2.0

Stadium - Team: stadium quality-experience-*global*

*Global Ranking*


Wembley Stadium - England National Football Team stadium 657 - experience 457 - total *1114*​
Santiago Bernabeu - Real Madrid FC stadium 627 - experience 455 - total *1082*​
Emirates Stadium - FC Arsenal stadium 560 - experience 466 - total *1026*​
Amsterdam Arena - Ajax FC stadium 597 - experience 412 - total *1009*​
Friends Arena - Sweden National Football Team stadium 559 - experience 433 - total *992*​
Allianz Arena - Bayern Munich stadium 570 - experience 417 - total *987*​
Stamford Bridge - Chelsea FC stadium 525 - experience 457 - total *982*​
Old Trafford - Manchester United stadium 564 - experience 409 - total *973*​
Camp Nou - Barcelona FC: stadium 508 - experience 433 - total *941*​
Olimpiastadion - Hertha BSC stadium 589 - experience 342 - total *931*​
Turk Telekom Arena - Galatasaray SK stadium 533 - experience 386 - total *919*​
Ethiad Stadium - Manchester City stadium 525 - experience 387 - total *912*​
Commerzbank Arena - Eintracht Frankfurt stadium 577 - experience 335 - total *912*​
Veltins Arena - Schalke 04stadium 542 - experience 335 - total *875*​
Jose Alvalade - Sporting Clube Portugal stadium 502 - experience 361 - total *873*​
San Siro - AC Milan stadium 443 - experience 386 - total *829*​
Aviva Stadium - Irish national team stadium 498 - experience 313 - total *811*​
National Arena - Romania National Team stadium 484 - experience 310 - total *794*​
Stade Loius II - AS Monaco stadium 477 - experience 286 - total *733*​
Ilie Oana - Petrolul Ploiesti stadium 429 - experience 233 - total *662*​
Jan Breydelstadion - Club Brugge KV stadium 329 - experience 320 - total *649*​
Cluj Arena - FC Universitatea Cluj stadium 356 - experience 168 - total *524*​


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Your "Tradition and history" criteria are rather soccer-centric - surely hosting Olympic Games, Rugby World Cup finals etc. should count for something?


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

Would it be possible to adjust this for stadiums in Canada and the US?


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Will the Michelin restaurant have to be a part of the game day experience???


FC Københavns Parken stadium in Copenhagen has a 2 star Michelin on the 8th floor of the D Stand (Sportsmaster Tribunen) but the views from the restaurant is not of the pitch but of the Fælledparken behind the stand. 

European green capital and European cultural capital is awarded for 1 year only, Again Copenhagen is awarded in 2014 its neither former og present.
Copenhagen has a very busy cruiseport, but does it makes it a better city than Berlin or Madrid.

For FC Copenhagen I gave it 0 points in the Team founded category but in reality it maybe should have been 50 because one of the 2 mother clubs are founded in 1876. (the other in 1903). 


For Parken it will look like this.

Tradition and history: 85

Extended UEFA Stadium Rate: 75

Attendance: 50

Football quality: 70

Services (within the stadium): 109

Architecture: 80

Vision and Acoustics: 100

Team identity: 50

City Rate: 90
(Big Mac Index: $4.91)

Location and ambience: 120

total: 829


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Tbh I don't think something like this would ever work.

For a start, a stadium holding a world cup doesn't make it good. The new Wembley has never held a world cup final but it is undoubtedly* a better stadium than the Yokohama International Stadium. Equally, it doesn't have as much history as some stadiums but that doesn't make it a bad stadium, it just means the games that were held there weren't as good or important.

Also, the attendances stadiums get is important but isn't a good measure of how good a stadium is; more a measure of how well used it is. The PGE arena in Gdansk and the Cape Town Stadium both get very low attendances, but both are beautiful (and good) stadiums.

Because what defines a stadium as good is how people perceive it. When I see a new stadium, I usually make my mind up pretty early on whether I like it or not. I don't consider things like history or the city it's in, unless that contributes significantly to its image. And even then I wouldn't put a number on it. I generally prefer new stadiums to old ones, I prefer the Emirates to San Siro, I prefer the Etihad to Camp Nou. So although the latter might score more points for being older and bigger, a lot of people don't like them as much as smaller, more modern arenas.

Thanks for the well written post though. When if first saw it I admit I thought it would be 'another of those threads' but this is ok  Its more of the "wot stadium is your favourite?" or "india cricket stadiums less than 15k" threads which are a waste of space.


*Most would agree anyway


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

I should had explain better, sorry for that.



CharlieP said:


> Your "Tradition and history" criteria are rather soccer-centric - surely hosting Olympic Games, Rugby World Cup finals etc. should count for something?





will101 said:


> Would it be possible to adjust this for stadiums in Canada and the US?


I forgot to include "soccer/football" in the thread title. I decided to focus in just one sport, because the experience is different. I also decided to focus in just a single continent, because sport culture is also different (maybe in Europe it is still not so related with espectacle as in USA), and competition system is also different. Also, it would be unfair to North American teams, because giving points to tradition/history related issues would relegate them, so i think it is better to separate. But, of course, i would glad to help of someone decides to open such thread.



bongo-anders said:


> Will the Michelin restaurant have to be a part of the game day experience???


Well, i knew that Michelin restaurant might be not relevant at all for most people football experience (that kind of restaurant can be even seen as a posh and unnecessary addition to modern stadiums). Myself, i'm a bit against the strong comercial aiming of the football nowadays. But i think that such kind of addition (restaurants, shops, etc.) are to be taken into account, because there's a trend on enhancing stadiums with those establishments, and some people really appreciate it. Anyway, the "services" section is only one in nine categories, so a stadium wich lacks exclusive restaurants and such, still can perform very well in other categories, and achieve a great ranking. 

And for the restaurant being in the tower, as far as it is part of the stadium, i think we could take into account. I mean, some fan with gastronomic interests could reach the stadium on a match day, have a superb lunch within the stadium, and later go to his seat for the match. 



> European green capital and European cultural capital is awarded for 1 year only, Again Copenhagen is awarded in 2014 its neither former or present.


Well, we should rate that same as present 



> Copenhagen has a very busy cruiseport, but does it makes it a better city than Berlin or Madrid.


Well.... complicated issue. In the first place i though on just taking into account football and stadium related issues, but, in the end, i decided that some supplementary matters should be considered, even if they were of little relevance to the football experience. I know that this is dangerous, because i don't want to adulterate the ranking adding non football related categories.

But, i think, if the stadium is located within a nice city, it benefits from it, and could to some point enhance the match-day experience. But i don't want bigger megacities to take much advantage over smallers, because IMO, there are many lively and beautiful medium sized or even small cities in which you can enjoy a very nice match day. So, i added points for being Green or Cultural awarded, because i know that awards are often given to medium sized cities. I also wanted to somewhat measure the city charm or touristic interest, and guessed that number of airport passengers, Cruise calls, and hotel rooms could give an interesting measure of it. But maybe it gives too much advantage to larger cities... so i don't know wheter to change it or not.

I also though on taking account of "fans rating" (some media published "best fanbase" rankings), but i don't think there are solid measures on that matter.... :nuts:

*So, as a conclusion, i think it better to wait a bit, and not calculating stadium points until we had worked a bit more the ranking system.* 

Also, i think it will be great to have a very simple post formating protocol (with a couple of colours and well organised) when we'll rank a stadium. :cheers:



Leedsrule said:


> Tbh I don't think something like this would ever work.
> 
> For a start, a stadium holding a world cup doesn't make it good. The new Wembley has never held a world cup final but it is undoubtedly* a better stadium than the Yokohama International Stadium. Equally, it doesn't have as much history as some stadiums but that doesn't make it a bad stadium, it just means the games that were held there weren't as good or important.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comment. Yep, that's a bit of a messy thing that probably won't work at all. Anyway, i'll give it a try. As i stated, one of my strongest doubts was if to include non-stadium related issues. Maybe i would change my mind on it, and make it more simple and more stadium/football only... just let me think on it.

As for Wembley... well, i have strong doubts on considering Wembley as a new stadium. Is it in the same plot of the old wembley? Could we take into account the old Wembley history, as far as it is new Wembley's ancestor? Well, I'm not sure....


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

mckeenan said:


> As for Wembley... well, i have strong doubts on considering Wembley as a new stadium. Is it in the same plot of the old wembley? Could we take into account the old Wembley history, as far as it is new Wembley's ancestor? Well, I'm not sure....


I think you can include their history if the stadium was just renovated, like the mineirao, but Wembley was *completely *rebuilt so I wouldnt count it :/ I don't know though, that's a tough one. Itll be interesting to see which comes out top if you do actually work out the 'score' for a few stadiums.


----------



## prahovaploiesti (May 28, 2011)

Interesting.
Based on your points allocation I made a ranking for Petrolul Ploiesti stadium of 542 (not sure if I added the Big Mac Index correctly)

Tradition and history: *0* (built 2011)

Extended UEFA Stadium Rate: *55* (4 stars, 15500)

Attendance: *60* (avg. 7500)

Football quality: *5 *(current on 217)

Services (within the stadium): *34 *(food stand+bar+restaurant+club shop, club musem pending another possible 30 points)

Architecture: *70 * (top 3 modern in the country)

Vision and Acoustics: *100* (no poles,covered stands)

Team identity: *100 *(founded 1924, biggest team in city/county, fans in country and abroad with associations or fan clubs)

City Rate: *5 *(hotel rooms 10k-5k)
Big Mac Index (not sure if this is how it's done): 
1 Big Mac=9 RON=2,77 $(1 $=3,24 RON)
50$/2,77$=18,05 so Big Mac Index is *18*
Do you add 18 points to the ranking?

Location and ambience: *95* (10 min from the center, a bit under 1km to 1.5 km depending on where you have the ticket+plenty of pubs & restaurants)

I have two suggestions:

At the Football quality criteria you might want to add internal football ranking. For example Petrolul last season finished 3rd and won the Cup. I think this is important due to the fact that if you have a team that is top 5 UEFA but in the championship they are not in top five, it's a a disavantage for the other teams.

At the City Rate you should consider the proximity to a major airport if the city doesn't have one. For example: Ploiesti is less than 60 km from Otopeni and between 35-45 min of normal conditions driving.


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

prahovaploiesti said:


> Interesting.
> Based on your points allocation I made a ranking for Petrolul Ploiesti stadium of 542 (not sure if I added the Big Mac Index correctly)
> 
> Tradition and history: *0* (built 2011)
> ...


Thank you very much. Anyway, the Big Mac Index shouldn't had been part of the rules. It was just a measure of the city expensiveness, but i'm not sure even how to calculate it.... but i think your approach is pretty good. I'll take that into account.




prahovaploiesti said:


> At the Football quality criteria you might want to add internal football ranking. For example Petrolul last season finished 3rd and won the Cup. I think this is important due to the fact that if you have a team that is top 5 UEFA but in the championship they are not in top five, it's a a disavantage for the other teams.


I think UEFA ranking is better, because they did not only use the Champions League or Europa League results, but also national league results, and national league level. So I think that UEFA ranking is the best measure. Anyway, maybe i should granted more point to the teams >200? I'll think about it. 



prahovaploiesti said:


> At the City Rate you should consider the proximity to a major airport if the city doesn't have one. For example: Ploiesti is less than 60 km from Otopeni and between 35-45 min of normal conditions driving.


For sure, and also hotel rooms, and so. I'm posting a enhanced ranking system this night or tomorrow to have more things on account.


----------



## prahovaploiesti (May 28, 2011)

Double-post


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

*EUROPEAN STADIUM RANKING* v2.0​
This ranking is created to answer a simple question: If I want to spend a football weekend in Europe, what stadium/team should I visit? In order to answer this, I've created a system (did I say that I am a ranking freak :nuts:?) to rank stadiums/teams having in mind a mix of factors such as attendances, stadium quality, football ambience, football quality, city's touristic interest, etc.

It is not perfect. It is not the "definitive ranking". It's just a ranking, for the good and for the bad. I spent time designing it, and I wanted it to be a fair, balanced score system, in which many things are taken into account. You are welcome if you want to rank your favourite stadium. All I ask is being as objetive as it is possible.

Note: As there's a block on football experience, in case of stadiums being used by two teams (rival teams of the same city, or national team and local team), i think it's better to do two separate scoring. For example for San Siro, we'll do two different rankings: San Siro / Internazionale and San Siro / AC Milan. 

*I. Tradition and history* (limited to 120)

Explanation: I think that stadiums somehow got impregnated with the memories of old battles and glorious memories from the past. It is very difficult to quantify, but I think that it can be expressed as the sum of two main factors: years since the stadium building date, and competitions held. I limited it to 120 because although it is possible to score over that number, it doesn’t make a big difference. Any stadium reaching 120 has an enormous history.

Stadium building date:

< 1910: 40 | 1911-40: 30 | 1941-60: 25 | 1961-80: 20 | 1981-2001: 10 | 2001-10: 5

Competitions held:









*maximum 10 national cups.

Champions League Participations: 2 per participation (max 10 participations)
Europa League Participations: 1 per participation (max 10 participations) 
Female football World Cup final: 8 points
Female football Euro Cup final: 5 points
Olympics games hosted (no matter how many times): just 20 points (The stadium has to host the inaugural and closing ceremony, and the main athletic's concourses)


Notes:

For a new stadium that replaced a former one located within the same area, and which retains the same name (e. g. Wembley), I think it is fair to inherit at least part (50%) of the tradition points (max 120) of the replaced stadium.
For shared stadiums (San Siro), we’ll sum both teams’ participations, except those that were simultaneous at the same year.
Old Europe Fair Cup is assumed to be equivalent to Europa League (only finals). Fair cup’s participation isn’t taken into account.

References:

Champions League participations: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Cup_and_UEFA_Champions_League_records_and_statistics , see table “Number of participating clubs of the Champions League Era”.
Europa League: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFA_Cup_and_Europa_League_records_and_statistics , see table “Number of participating clubs of Europa League Era”.

Examples:


Ex. 1: Old Trafford: 1 EURO 96 semi (10) + CL. 03 final (12) + National Cup 11,15,66 (3) + 19 CL Participations (20) + Built 1910 (40) = 85
Ex. 2: Camp Nou: CL 99 final (12) + E L 64,89 final (2*10) + EURO 64 semi (10) + WORLD 82 semis (12) + National Cup 10+ (10*1) + 18 CL Participations (20) + Built 1957 (20) = 104


*II. Extended UEFA Stadium Rate* (max 120)

Explanation: The UEFA category system is pretty good, but it’s a bit unequal, because all the stadiums having an ELITE ranking are quite different from each other. One the main difference is the size, so I decided to give points depending on the UEFA category, but also depending on size (larger stadiums are normally more appreciated by fans than smaller ones). Anyway, I tried to prevent larger stadiums to take great advantage by setting reasonable point increase steps. 

UEFA category: 

Cat. 1: 5 | Cat. 2: 10 | Cat. 3: 25 | Cat. 4 (ELITE Stadium): 40

SIZE (seats): 

Small: SC class <5K: 5 | SB class 5-10K: 10 | SA class 10-20K: 15 
Medium: MC class 20-30K: 25 | MB class 30-35K: 30 | MA class 35-40K: 35
Large: LC class 40 - 45K: 45 | LB class 45-50K: 50 | LA class 50-60K: 55
Huge: HC class 60-70K: 65 | HB class 70-80K: 70 | HA class 80-90K: 75
Colossal: C Class >90K: 80  

Notes:

The size has to be calculated with no stand-up localities. If there’s doubt about the size because there are many stand-up localities, because the stadium has never been set as all-seater, then multiply by 0.8.

References:

ELITE stadium list -spanish language only-: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Estadios_de_categoría_4_de_la_UEFA
Capacity: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_European_stadiums_by_capacity

Examples:


Ex1: Juventus Stadium: UEFA Category 4-ELITE (40) + size 41K LC class (45) = 85
Ex2: Imtech Arena: UEFA Category 4-ELITE (40) + size 57K LA class (55) = 95
Ex3: Nou Camp: UEFA Category 4-ELITE (40) + size 99K C Class (80) = 120


*III. Services (within the stadium)* (limited to 120)

Explanation: Although many people may think that modern additions to stadiums such as hotels, restaurants and shops, are unrelated to football experience, we can’t deny that many modern fans look for better services and establishments and would appreciate to have them available within the stadium, so I think we need to take account on this. It is possible to score over 120, but beyond that number any stadium can be considered as super complete, so I decided to limited this to just 120. 



Stand-Up bar service (very simple bar close to the seats): 5 (few), 1 (only one)
Bar (only soft drinks, coffee, some seats, nice decoration, etc.): 10 (few), 3(only one)
Exclusive bar (cocktails, etc.): 14 (no matter how many)
Restaurant (fast food, pub meals, etc.): 15 (few), 10 (only one)
Exclusive Restaurant or catering service (delicate food, high level chef): 20 (no matter how many)
Michelin awarded restaurant: 22 (1 star) / 26 (2 star) / 30 (3 star) (no matter how many, just pick the best)
Luxury suites -not to be confused with VIP boxes- (high level catering, luxury): 20 (no matter how many)
Shared luxury or bussiness lounges (With catering, etc.): 10 (no matter how many)
VIP Boxes (catering, seats, TV, etc.): 10 (no matter how many)
Club Shop (official merchandising): 10 (no matter how many)
Club Museum: 20
Shopping area: 5 (small 1-10 shops), 10 (medium 11-25 shops), 25 (large/mall >25 shops)
Exclusive Gym/Spa: 15
Hotel: 4*number of stars. (no matter how many, just pick the best
Church or worship place: 5
Additional multisport facilities or swimming pool: 10


Notes:

The “no matter how many” thing means that no matter if there are three exclusive bars, or 200 VIP boxes, we just take into account that we have the exclusive bar service, or the VIP box service. That’s because I don’t want to wildly benefit those stadium that have monstrous additional services.
This one can be a beast, as it is difficult to gather all the info, and to understand it. Sometimes, there are bars or restaurants that are placed inside Luxury Suites (those are not taken into account as Restaurants/Bar). Also, many times, there's a catering service that manages all the VIP/Luxury spaces, so it counts just as exclusive catering service (despite being different suites or shared lounges with different names, they are not restaurants if they depends on the stadium catering service). Be careful, and see one of my rankings if you have doubts.

References:

I’m afraid you should check the stadium web page if you are not familiar to that particular stadium. Gathering this info can be a bit tedious.

Examples:


Ex 1: Arsenal - Emirates Stadium: 4 Bars (10) + 4 Restaurants (20) + “Diamond Club” exclusive restaurant/catering (20) + Club Shop (10) + Club Museum (20) + VIP Boxes (10) + Luxury Suite “Diamond Club” (20) = 110


*IV. Architecture *(limited to 120)

Explanation: This is one of those complicated issues. It is difficult to be objective, everybody has his favorites, depending much on personal taste. I set a table to calculate the scores. This table has to main factors: size (as bigger stadiums are more complex to build and design) and architecture level (being marterpiece the maximun level).










Bonus:


19th century or early 20th brick façade: +3 (Villa Park)
Unusual structures (functional and good looking): +6 (Wembley’s arch, Juventus' roof sustainers)
Special Lightning: Simple colors to enhance the look + 4 (Ajax Arena) / Complex color scheme with state-of-the-art technology +8 (Allianz Arena)
A highway passing under the stadium and providing direct access +2 (Ajax Arena, Veltins)
Others (please justify, it must be a very special feature to be taken into account): 4-6


Criteria:


Masterpiece: Magnificent. Cutting-edge at its time, distinctive and iconic. Has some uniqueness that other lacks, and almost everybody agrees on its greatness. Examples: Allianz Arena Munich, Donbass Arena, Berlin Olimpiastadion… I can’t think of anymore right now. There could be more, but only a few more. I don’t think we could have more than 5-7 stadiums in this category.
Top Class: Made with highest standards, state-of-the-art stadiums, but lacking of the distinctiveness of the Masterpieces. Examples: Emirates Stadium, Estadio da Luz, Stade de France, Turk Telecom, Stade Oceano, Jose Alvalade, Reebok stadium
Well developed+: This category is created for stadiums which, although a bit outdated or not innovative, still are magnificent in some way (by size, beauty, etc.). They offer a consistent look (simetric stands) and they are kept up to date by refurbishment, etc. Examples: Bernabeu, Camp Nou, San Siro, Olympic Roma, Luigi Ferraris
Well developed-: Nice stadiums, kept up to date, but which had been developed irregularly thru the years, offering a distinctive but not so consistent look. Examples: Old Trafford, Stamford Bridge, St James Park, Villa Park, Ennio Tardini
Average: Fine, but too much too standard, and with little distinctive elements. Example: Britannia stadium, St Mary’s Stadium, El Sardinero, El Sadar.
Very Outdated or Ugly: They haven’t any appeal, or are just ugly. Examples: De Bosuil stadion, Kenilworth road, Charleroi.


Notes:

I’m afraid that this is a bit of a subjective matter, but I tried to create a category system in which you can place any stadium. That doesn't mean that stadiums rated as "masterpieces" are the most beautiful. It is simply a way to classificate. Many people don't like the Amsterdam Arena, for example, but it was very innovative in the mid 90s and the landmark for most modern stadiums, so I rated it as Masterpiece. I mean, beauty is subjective, while architectural importance is more easy to categorize.

Examples:


Ex: Juventus Stadium: Large Top Class (94) + Bonus Roof Suspenders (6) = 100


*V. Comfort and Functionality *(limited to 120)

This category measures the level of comfort and functionality of the stadium. Please notice that some older stadiums had been refurbished thus they can score the highest value "Very Comfortable" despite of being old.



Umcomfortable (0 points): A total disaster: little gap for legs, exposed to the weather, bad facilities (toilets, etc.), bad maintenance.
Average (40 points): Comfortable enough, but not without minor inconveniences. Maybe seats are difficult to reach, leg gap is not as wide as it should, toilets or facilities are in bad maintenance, there are signs of ageing in the furniture or the finishings (some minor cracks in the walls here and there, etc.)
Functional(80 points): Comfortable by modern standards, withouth any inconvenience. Nice weather protection, wide seats, nice leg gap, easy to reach toilets or leave. Toilets and facilities are in good shape. Clean, nice. 
Very Comfortable(120 points): Not only functional, but excelent. All the materials have a good appearance and feels right, everything looks gorgeus and in perfect shape. Stairs and walls are painted, and concrete is seldom left bare (except for the seating area). Circulation is very good, and toiltets and kiosks have a nice size. 

Penalties:


No roof penalty: Each stand lacking a proper roof cost -4 points (Example, Nou Camp: Very Comfortable 120-12 = 108).
Ditches penalty: -3 per stand/ back end. If there's a ditch all around the pitch, then it is -12.

Last mayor refurbishmet penalty: older stadiums (>=40 years) always suffers a bit from their age, and although many of them are indeed updated and in good shape, they get penalised if the last mayor refushbiment was made more than 6 years ago:



Last Mayor Refurbishment >6 years -> -4 points
Last Mayor Refurbishment >12 years -> -8 points
Last Mayor Refurbishment >20 years -> -12 points

Bonus:


Retractable Roof: +7
Removable ground +7

References:

I’m afraid there’s little or difficult to find info related to leg room, average time to reach the seats, etc., so it would be fine to have visited the stadium or to read opinions in forums, etc. Anyway, intuition can works fine here.
Examples:


Ex: Santiago Bernabeu: Very Comfortable (120) - Last Major Refurbishment 2006 covering of a stand and VIP facilities (-8)= 112 


*VI. Vision and acoustics* (max 120)

Explanation: Vision and acoustic have a pivotal role to match day experience, and are among the most important factor to measure a stadium’s quality.

Vision lines (start on 90, and take away if necessary. 90= ideal vision, 0=bad): 


Columns/Blind spots:


Limited view seats (view of the whole pitch, but limited view of the rest of the stadium): -6
Few columns: -18 (1-5 per stand)
Many columns: - 40 (>5 per stand)
Few Blind spots: -18
Many Blind spots: -40

Space between pitch (side line) and first row (doesn’t matter if it’s due to athletics track or not):

For stands:

<= 6.5 (+2)
6.5 - 10 (-5)
10-15 (-12)
> 15 (-20)
For backends:

<= 7.5 (+2)
7-5-12 (-5)
12-18 (-12)
>18 (-20)
Bonus +1 if the gap is the minimum in both backends and stands:
If <= 6.5 (stands) and <= 7.5 (backends)-> (2+2)+1= +5

Vision from higher seats (higher tier or stand top):


Too far, difficult even to see the ball, difficult to identify the players: -30
Far, difficult or impossible to appreciate player’s technical resources: -25
Reasonable: You can appreciate player’s technical resources: -5
Perfect: You have a very detailed vision even atop: +5

Acoustics (start on 30, and take away if necessary. 30=ideal acoustics, 0=horrible):


Loud and clear, although it is difficult to hear sound from the pitch when quiet: -5
Loud but messy or Clear but low: -15
Sound gets watered down and/or messy: -25
Horrible sound: -30

Notes:

 Acoustics are very difficult to guess. If the stadium host live show, concerts, etc, it is easier to find information (for example, in tripadvisor website). As a overall criteria, we can look at architecture category. Masterpiece and Top stadiums use to have very good acoustics. WD+ can have either good or not-so-good acoustics. WD- stadiums use to have acoustic issues, as far as they have non-simetric stands, so "loud but messy" or even "watered down" category is good for most of them. And for average stadiums, it depends. Stadiums lacking roofs or with some empty end, used to have a not-so-loud sound, but it also depends on the size...

*VII. Football quality* (max 120) (doesn't score for pure stadium points)

Explanation: You should take account on FIFA ranking only if you are calculating a stadium which is home to a national team, and which is not home to any regular club (f. g. Wembley).I penalized a bit national teams ranked over 31 in FIFA ranking. While regular club competition is more equal and there are many good teams within the first half of a hundred, IMO national teams start to be weaker when ranked over 30.

UEFA Clubs Ranking:

1-5: 120 | 6-10: 115 | 11-15: 110 | 16-20: 105 | 21-25: 100 | 26-30: 90 | 31-40: 80 | 41-50: 70 | 51-60: 60 | 61-80: 50 | 81-100: 30 | 101-150: 20 | 151-200: 10 | 200-400: 5 | >400: 0 

Reference: http://www.uefa.com/memberassociations/uefarankings/club/index.html (be careful: *do not click on the "season club coefficients"*, as they refered just to the current season, while we're looking for just "club coefficients" to the moment, which are an average of the last 5 seasons -much more fair, i think-. Anyway, *it is as simple as following the link. That's the table you're looking for!*) 

FIFA World Ranking: 
1-3: 120 | 4-8: 115 | 9-15: 110 | 16-20: 105 | 21-25: 100 | 26-30: 90 | 31-40: 70 | 41-50: 50 | 51-60: 35 | 61-80: 25 | 81-100: 15 | 101-150: 10 | 151-200: 5 | >200: 0  

Reference: http://www.fifa.com/worldranking/rankingtable/index.html

*VIII. Fan base & Team identity* (max 120) (doesn't score for pure stadium points)

Explanation: Very important to the ambience, it is what adds value to stadiums and clubs by filling them with certain history, colors, people, and values. 

Team founded:

< 1900: 50 | 1900-10: 45 | 1911-20: 40 | 1921-30: 35 | 1931-40: 30 | 1941-50: 25 | 1951-60: 20 | 1961-70: 15 | 1971-80: 10 | 1981-90: 5

Popularity within the city:


Football aficionados only. Little support or references in local popular culture: 5
A nice community of supporters within the city, some visible flags or shields: 15
Great support, but shared with (some) rival team: 25 (the usual for cities as London, Madrid or Milan). If the stadium ranked got the highest attendance of the city, it gets a +5 bonus: 25+5 = 30 (Ex. Arsenal in London).
Huge support by the city/region. Flags everywhere on important matches. The team is widely part of the popular culture: 35

Global Popularity


Few people from other regions sympathize with the team: 5
Some support from outside. Some fan clubs in other regions: 15
Considerable support from outside. Fan clubs in most country’s main cities, even abroad: 25
Huge support from various countries, worldwide television broadcasting: 35

Bonus (+20):
The team has some identity-related particularity that makes it special. For Example, Athletic Club only allows basque trained players. St. Pauli has been against racism and homophobia for many decades, and had included several clauses that must be respected day by day in the club. We must be strict on this, it doesn’t include clubs which are supported by posh/working class people, left-winged/right-winged people… it has to be a very concrete and unique identity matter that has real effect in the club values. I don’t think that there are more than 4-5 clubs in Europe that can benefit from this bonus.

*IX. Football ambience* (max 120) (doesn't score for pure stadium points)

Explanation: The things that make football better. It is not the same to see a good match and to see a good match surrounded by enthusiastic people, and celebrate after.

Attendances:

Average Attendances (last year): % (average ticket sales / capacity)

Ambience:


Fans allowed to gathering around the stadium:


Before the match +2
After the match +2

Stands and street markets around the stadium:


Before the match +1
After the match +1

Lively areas (crowed with fans, plenty of bar/pubs): 


Within minutes (<10 min walking) from the stadium: +8
Within minutes (10-20 min walking) from the stadium: +6
One or two underground/train stations, or >20 minutes walking: +4
You have to commute / many stops / or > 45 minutes walking: +1
No lively areas in town: 0

Proximity to city center: < 3 km: 6 | 3-6 km: 4 | 6-9 km: 2 | >9 km: 0 
Notes:

German teams are weird on this matter, because they change stadium configuration (seating -> afoot) when playing in Europe
I’ve seen weird cases such as Norwich City with values higher than 100. I think we should downgrade it to just 100.
In case of stadiums that are only used as home to the national team, we also must calculate the average attendance of the last important competition held in it.
Reference:

Attendances: http://stats.football365.com/2013/ENG/PR/attend.html (in the upper combos you can select the league)
Aternative: http://www.soccerstats.com or http://european-football-statistics.co.uk/attn.htm
 Example:


Ex: Athletic Club – San Mames: average attendance (2012) 76.2 + Fans Allowed B/A (4) + lively areas within minutes(8) + City Center <3km (6) = 94


*IX. City Rate* (limited 120)(doesn't score for pure stadium points)


Country capital: +10
Regional capital: +4 (not allowed to Country Capitals).
European green capital: 15 former >10 years, 20 former <=10 years, 25 present (or announced)
European cultural capital: 15 former >10 years, 20 former <=10 years, 25 present (or announced)
Global Power City Index: 30 (top 15), 28 (16-30), 24(30-50), 20 (ranked >50)
Unesco Sites limited to 3, and expanded to 50 km, 10 points per site.
Kilometers from international airport (> 1M pax/year): <15 km: 22 | 15-25 km: 19 | 25-40 km: 16| 40-50 km: 12 | 50-70 km: 8 | 70-80 km: 4 | >80 km: 0
Total hotel rooms: >50K: 32 | 50-40K: 29 | 40-30K: 26 | 30-20K: 22 | 20-10K: 17 | 10-5K: 10 | 5-0.5K: 5 | 0.5K-0.1K: 1 
Expensiveness (big mac index): 50/Local Big Mac Price € -> fine, but look for real prices! And do it in Euros. Quite absurd calculating in dollars, being this an european ranking.


Reference:

Unesco sites map: http://whc.unesco.org/en/interactive-map/
Green Capital Award: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Green_Capital_Award
Cultural Capital Award: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Capital_of_Culture
Global City Competitiveness Index: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_city#Global_Cities_Index
Big Mac Prizes all over the world: http://www.expatistan.com/cost-of-living/all-cities (find the city, but the prices are not exact. The best is to find a real McDonalds at the city and check.)
Number of hotels rooms within a city: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=672284

Additional references:
TripAdvissor: http://www.tripadvisor.com (reviews of the stadiums, very useful to find info about ambience or stadium comfort)
StadiumGuide: http://www.stadiumguide.com/ (more reviews, distance to city center, nearby lively areas, etc.)

END. hno: :cheers: :lol:

EDIT:

Posting guidelines:


Begin the Post with Stadium's name (bold, and size=4). A second line with City, Region(optional) and country. Add a third line with local team's name. Second and third lines, in normal size.

I recommend to write each section's title, and underline it. Use return to create empty lines in order to separate sections.

At the end, please write the three scores: just stadium (sections 1-5), experience (sections 6-9), and global ranking(total sum). The global ranking, better in bold.

If you have some doubts, take a look of one of my rankings.

Please, do include just three pictures, consisting on the club logo or shield (small), one external shot, and another of the pitch and the stands (stadium empty). Please choose "neutral" pictures, that's daylight, and with the stadium not specially decorated in any way.

You can include a free third picture if you want. This one can be a night shot, with special lighning, panoramic... whatever you want. I recomend to upload the images to tinypic.com or a similar website. In tinypic, you can convert to 15'' screen format (800x600). If you refuse to do so, please select only pictures with a reasonable size (specially wide). Many people (me among them, are using laptops or tablets... so >1000 px wide is really a problem) 

Everybody ranking an stadium is responsible for that stadium score. Only him/she is allowed to change the score (editing the original post), with the only exception of an stadium being upgraded/refurbished/reformed and the original poster not changing it within the next 6 months, or commiting flagrant failures and refusing to changin it. We must try to have only one post per stadium.

Related with the later, people posting here are supposed to be as objetive as it is possible. We want to prevent people taking advantage of the more subjetive matters (architecture, popularity, etc.) to boost the ranking of the team which they support. To the moment, everybody has been very reasonable, contributing and supportive, so lets keep the good ambience!!!

If someone doesn't agree with some ranking or score, he is allowed to say and discuss. As I stated, the original ranker criterium will prevail, but I hope everyone involved in a discussion to be reasonable, including the original ranker. 

Although I'm the thread "owner", "opener", or the like, I don't have neither the time nor the will to act as a cop, so I'm relying on people being nice and reasonable. :cheers: 

Please notice that this is not a "Best stadium ranking". Your favourite stadium might be not in the higher positions, and still being a great stadium, and of course, your favourite. Also, the ranking measures things such as the city's turistic attractive, city expensiveness, stadium attendances... so, this is not "the perfect ranking", but just a ranking. It could have been designed in a different way (some might think history should be more important, while others would be more interested in architecture... and so on), but i did just this way. I put effort in it to be fair and complete, and by the moment, I think it is a great "amateur" ranking system (of course not a professional one, which should involve consulting firms, inspectors, tons of money, and hundred of measures :nuts:... we aren't playing that league, that's for sure)


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

^^ I think newer stadiums should get more points than old ones  Pre 1910 stadiums are generally a pile of shit so don't deserve more points than modern ones ahaha


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Whoah, tremendous levels of geekery


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

Leedsrule said:


> ^^ I think newer stadiums should get more points than old ones  Pre 1910 stadiums are generally a pile of shit so don't deserve more points than modern ones ahaha


I can't think of any pre 1910 that belongs to Masterpiece, Top Level, or even Well Developed+ category, so in fact they're quite penalized. The only thing is that a old stadium with same category as a newer, gets a few more points, because i think it's harder to kept such old stadiums at relatively deccent levels of usability.



alexandru.mircea said:


> Whoah, tremendous levels of geekery


Yeahhh... :nuts:

But don't expect me ranking many stadiums, i had enough hno: I'll be doing a couple anyway, just to test...


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

*EMIRATES STADIUM*
London, England, UK
*FC Arsenal*





































1.Tradition and history

Stadium Built (open) 2006: 5 points
Competitions Helds: CL Participations 8: 16 points
Total: 21 points

2.Extended UEFA Stadium Rate

UEFA ELITE: 40 points
HC Class (60.3K seats): 65 points
Total: 105

3.Services (within the stadium)

4 Bars: 10 points
4 Restaurants: 10 points
"Diamond Club" exclusive restaruant/catering: 20 points
VIP Boxes: 10 points
"Diamond Club" luxury suites: 20 points
Shared luxury areas (Woolwich suites, etc): 10 points
"The Armoury"club Shop: 10 points 
Museum: 20 points

Total: 120 points

4.Architecture

Huge - Top Class: 96 points

5.Comfort & functionality

Very Comfortable: 120 points

6.Vision and Acoustics

Visions stars on 90

Distance from first row to pitch (line): 
10m (stand): -5 
15m (back end): -12
source: checked with google earth ruler.

View from higher seats "reasonable": -5

Acoustics starts on 30
No take, perfect acoustics

Total: 98 points

7.Football Quality

UEFA Club Ranking #6: 115 points

8.Fan base & team identity

Team founded 1886: 50 points
Popularity within the city: Great, but shared with some rival teams: 25 points -> 30 (best attendances in London)
Global popularity: Huge Support: 40 points

Total: 120 points

9.Football Ambience

Avg Attendance: 99.4 -> 99
Fans allowed to gathering around the stadium (before and after): 4 points
Lively Areas: Within minutes (Islington/Upper Street): 6 points
Proximity to city center: 6,1 Km (google maps): 2 point
Total: 111 points

10.City Rate

Country capital: +10
4 UNESCO sites (Maritime Greenwich, Tower of London, Westminster and Kew Gardens): 30 points (max 3 sites)
Global Power City Index: top 15: 30 points
Km within international airport: 35 Km (Heathrow): 16 points
Total Hotel Rooms > 50K: 32 points
Expensiveness: £5.64 Big Mac Avg prize London -> 6.7€ -> 50/6.7 = 7.4 -> 7 points

Total: 125 -> 120 points

Total Stadium (1-6 sections): 560
Total Experience (7-10 sections): 466
*Total: 1026*

*Go to the first post to see the updated ranking!*
*Updated to the 2.0 version of the rules


----------



## prahovaploiesti (May 28, 2011)

Good work there. :cheers:
So I'll update the Petrolul Ploiesti - Ilie Oana Stadium ranking:

*ILIE OANA STADIUM*
Ploiesti, Romania
FC Petrolul Ploiesti




























1.Tradition and history

Stadium Built (open) 2011 on the same place as the 1937 stadium: 15 points
Total: 15 points

2.Extended UEFA Stadium Rate

UEFA Category 3: 25 points
SA Class (15500 seats): 15 points
Total: 40

3.Services (within the stadium)

min. 5 mobile bars: 10 points
1 Restaurant : 10 points
VIP Boxes: 10 points
Club Shop: 10 points 
Total: 40 points

4.Architecture

Look and Feel: Small - Top Class: 88 points
Special Lightning: Simple colors to enhance the look + 4 
Total: 92 points

5.Comfort
Comfort and functionality: Very Comfortable (< 2001): 120 points
Total: 120

6.Vision and Acoustics

Distance from first row to pitch (line): 5m (stand) 10m (back end) on stadium visual estimation: +2-5
View from higher seats "perfect" (season ticket on row 22 of 25): +5
Total Vision: 90+2=92
Total Acoustic: 30 (perfect)
Total: 122 points

7.Football Quality

UEFA Club Ranking #217: 5 points

8.Fan base & team identity

Team founded 1924: 35 points
Popularity within the city: Total support by the city/region. Flags everywhere, talk everywhere: 35 points

Global popularity: Considerable support from outside. Fan clubs in most country’s main cities, even abroad: 25 points
Total: 95 points

9.Football Ambience

Avg Attendance: 70.9 (avg 10990 for 2012-2013 http://www.statisticifotbal.ro/liga_1_spectatori_2012-2013.htm)
Fans allowed to gathering around the stadium (before and after): 4 points
Lively Areas: Within minutes (City Center): 6 points
Proximity to city center: 1-1,5 Km from City Center depending on ticket (google maps): 6 points
Total: 86.9 -> 87 points

10.City Rate

Regional capital: +4
Km within international airport: 40Km (Otopeni): 12 points
Total Hotel Rooms > 5K-1K: 5 points
Expensiveness: 9 RON Big Mac -> 2 EUR -> 50/2 = 25 points
Total: 46 points

Total Stadium (1-6 sections): 429
Total Experience (7-10 sections): 233
*Total: 662*

*Go to the first post to see the updated ranking!*
*Updated to the 2.0 version of the rules


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

^^ Nice stadium 

Please, can you edit?
I changed some minor things on the "rules". Airport points (in "City Rate") are now more reasonable. I also changed a little bit "Football Ambience" section.


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

*Commerzbank Arena *
Frankfurt am Main, Hesse, Germany
*Eintracht Frankfurt*




























1.Tradition and history

Stadium Built (open) 1925: 30 points
Competitions Helds: WORLD CUP 74 groups (8) + WORLD CUP 06 quarters (12) + EURO CUP 88 groups (6) + Europa League participation 2012-13 (1) = 27
Total: 57 points

2.Extended UEFA Stadium Rate

UEFA ELITE: 40 points
LB Class (48.5K all-seater): 50 points
Total: 90

3.Services (within the stadium)

"Kiosk" stand-up bar service: 5 
Exclusive delicatessen buffet/catering: 20 points
VIP Boxes: 10 points
"Business Club" exclusive lounge: 20 points
Eintracht Frankfurt Museum: 20 points
"Fanshop" Shop: 10 points
Church: 5 points (i will add the Church facility to the rules).

Total: 90 points

4.Arquitecture

Large - Top Class: 94 points
Bonus: largest steel-rope-membrane inner cover in the world: +6 points

Total: 100 points

5. Comfort and functionality

Very Comfortable: 120 points
Bonus: retractable roof: +5 (retractable only without very bad weather).
Total: 125 -> 120 points

6.Vision and Acoustics

Vision starts on 90
Distance from first row to pitch (line) <= 6.5 (stands) and <= 7.5 (backends)-> (2+2)+1= +5
View from higher seats "reasonable": -5

Acosutic starts on 30
No take, perfect acoustics

Total: 120 points

7.Football Quality

UEFA Club Ranking #78: 50 points

8.Fan base & team identity

Team founded 1889: 50 points
Popularity within the city: A nice community of supporters within the city, some visible flags or shields: 15 points
Global popularity: Some support from outside. Some fan clubs in other regions: 15 points
Total: 80

9.Football Ambience

Avg Attendance: 93.3 -> 93
Fans allowed to gathering around the stadium (before and after): 4 points
Lively Areas: One or two underground/train stations: 4 points
Proximity to city center: 6,1 Km (google maps): 2 point
Total: 103

10.City Rate

2 UNESCO sites (Messel Pit fossil site, Abbey of Lorsch): 20 points
Global Power City Index: top 15: 30 points	
Km within international airport: 21 Km: 19 points
Total Hotel Rooms > 33,7K: 26 points 
Expensiveness: 7€ Big Mac Avg prize Frankfurt -> 50/7 =7.1 -> 7 points
Total: 102

Total Stadium (1-5 sections): 577
Total Experience (6-9 sections): 335
*Total: 912*

*Go to the first post to see the updated ranking!*
*Updated to the 2.0 version of the rules


----------



## prahovaploiesti (May 28, 2011)

mckeenan said:


> ^^ Nice stadium
> 
> Please, can you edit?
> I changed some minor things on the "rules". Airport points (in "City Rate") are now more reasonable. I also changed a little bit "Football Ambience" section.


Thanks.
Edited the points.


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

*Old Trafford*
Manchester, England, UK
*Manchester United*





































1.Tradition and history

Stadium Built (open) 1910: 40 points
Competitions Helds: 1 EURO 96 semi (10) + CL. 03 final (12) + National 

Cup 11,15,66 (3) + 19 CL Participations (20)
Total: 85 points

2.Extended UEFA Stadium Rate

UEFA ELITE: 40 points
HB Class (75.6K all-seater): 70 points
Total: 110

3.Services (within the stadium)

"Red Cafe" Bar/Restaurant (on match days only for VIP ticket holders): 10 

(-2 only VIPS): 8
Exclusive "Executive Club" buffet/catering/restaurant: 20 points 
Various luxury suites: 20 points
Shared luxury/bussiness lounges: 10 points
VIP Boxes: 10 points
Club "Megastore" shop: 10
Club Museum:20
Total: 98 points

4.Arquitecture

Huge - Well Developed(-) : 54 points

5.Comfort

Very Comfortable: 120 points
Last major refurbishment 2006 (new corner stands) > 12 years: -8

Total= 112 points

6.Vision and Acoustics

Vision starts on 90
Distance from first row to pitch (line)<= 6.5 (stands) and <= 7.5 (backends)-> (2+2)+1= +5
View from higher seats "reasonable": -5

Acoustics starts on 30
Total Acoustic: Loud but messy: 30-15: 15points (reports on UTD's board trying to enhance sound, as it is not as loud as desired)

Total: 105 points points

7.Football Quality

UEFA Club Ranking #5: 120 points

8.Fan base & team identity

Team founded 1878: 50 points

Popularity within the city: Great support, but shared with (some) rival team: 25 -> 30p (bigger attendances than Man City)

Huge support from various countries, worldwide television broadcasting: 35

Total: 115

9.Football Ambience

Avg Attendance: 99.6% -> 99
Fans allowed to gathering around the stadium (before and after): 4 points
Lively Areas: One or two underground/bus/train stations (Deangate Locks/Castlefield): 4 points
Proximity to city center: 4,1 Km (google maps): 4 points

Total: 111

10.City Rate

1 UNESCO site (Liverpool Maritime City, around 50km): 10p
Km within international airport: 18 Km: 19 points
Total Hotel Rooms > 40-30K (not sure): 26 points 
Expensiveness: £4.97 -> 6€ Big Mac Avg prize Manchester -> 50/6 = 8.3-> 8p

Total: 63 points

Total Stadium (1-6 sections): 564
Total Experience (7-10 sections): 409
*Total: 973*

*Go to the first post to see the updated ranking!*
*Updated to the 2.0 version of the rules


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

So Old Trafford is getting more points in the Stadium score than Emirates Stadium (not in the Total score). Size and History better than architecture (to some extent)? What do you think?


----------



## prahovaploiesti (May 28, 2011)

*CLUJ ARENA*
Cluj-Napoca, Cluj, Romania
FC Universitatea Cluj, Olimpia Cluj (women), U Cluj (rugby)




























1.Tradition and history

Stadium Built (open) 2011 on the same place as the 1911 stadium: 15 points
Competitions Helds: Europa League participation: 1 (Pandurii Tg-Jiu): 1
Total: 16 points

2.Extended UEFA Stadium Rate

UEFA ELITE: 40 points
MB class (31479seats): 30 points
Total: 70

3.Services (within the stadium)

Bars: 10 points
1 Restaurant : 10 points
VIP Boxes: 10 points
Total: 30 points

4.Architecture

Look and Feel: Medium - Top Class: 90 points

5.Comfort and functionality: Functional (< 2001): 80 points

6.Vision and Acoustics

Distance from first row to pitch (line): 20m (stand) 36m (back end) with wikimapia ruler: -20-20
View from higher seats "reasonable" (from tv transmissions): -5
Total Vision: 90-45=45
Total Acoustic: 25
Total: 70 points

7.Football Quality

UEFA Club Ranking >400: 0 points

8.Fan base & team identity

Team founded 1919: 40 points
Popularity within the city: Great support, but shared with rival team CFR Cluj (Sanatatea Cluj is too small to count): 25
City prevalence coef: U Cluj Avg Attendance (4314) / CFR Cluj Avg Attendance (5224): 0

Global popularity: Some support from outside. Some fan clubs in other regions: 15
Total: 80 points

9.Football Ambience

Avg Attendance: 13.7 (avg 4314 for 2012-2013 http://www.statisticifotbal.ro/liga_..._2012-2013.htm)
Fans allowed to gathering around the stadium (before and after): 4 points
Lively Areas: Within minutes (City Center): 6 points
Proximity to city center: 1,8 Km from City Center (wikimapia ruler): 6 points
Total: 29.7 -> 30 points

10.City Rate

Regional capital: +4
Km within international airport: >20 Km (Cluj): 19 points
Total Hotel Rooms > 10K-5K: 10 points
Expensiveness: 9 RON Big Mac -> 2 EUR -> 50/2 =25 points
Total: 58 points

Total Stadium (1-6 sections): 356
Total Experience (7-10 sections): 168
*Total: 524*

*Go to the first post to see the updated ranking!*
*Updated to the 2.0 version of the rules


----------



## prahovaploiesti (May 28, 2011)

mckeenan said:


> So Old Trafford is getting more points in the Stadium score than Emirates Stadium (not in the Total score). Size and History better than architecture (to some extent)? What do you think?


It seems right. For example If compare Olympiastadion Berlin with Allianz Arena, I think Olympiastadion would win because of the major events it hosted.


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

prahovaploiesti said:


> *CLUJ ARENA*
> 
> 4.Architecture
> 
> ...


About the Cluj Arena:

I think "masterpiece" is a bit too much. I even though of not considering any stadium <40K as masterpiece. It is distincitve, i give you that. But i think it belongs to the top class category, being generous. Aslo, the "Very Comfortable" was an special category for ulta-comfortable stadiums (with many VIP/Hospitality areas, etc) although i didn't stated this in the rules. I think it's just functional.

The "clebration areas" thing was removed from the rules, because it's a bit of an absurd concept. I think, in most cases, its equivalent to closest ively areas. 

And for the European cultural capital, we must wait until it is achieved. Candidate is not enough.

You also forgot to compara attendances in order to get more points in the City Popularity:



> Popularity within the city: Great support, but shared with rival team CFR Cluj (Sanatatea Cluj is too small to count): 22


If you calculate Cluj avg attendances/CFR Cluj avg attendances, then you could multiply 22 by the result, scoring probably more points (under a maximun of 30). See the Arsenal example.

Thanks for posting new stadiums! :cheers:


----------



## prahovaploiesti (May 28, 2011)

mckeenan said:


> About the Cluj Arena:
> 
> I think "masterpiece" is a bit too much. I even though of not considering any stadium <40K as masterpiece. It is distincitve, i give you that. But i think it belongs to the top class category, being generous. Aslo, the "Very Comfortable" was an special category for ulta-comfortable stadiums (with many VIP/Hospitality areas, etc) although i didn't stated this in the rules. I think it's just functional.


Yes, basically its masterpiece for Romania standards. I will change it to top class. Maybe if the 25 floors office tower next to it was built according to the original plans it could get masterpiece points.



> The "clebration areas" thing was removed from the rules, because it's a bit of an absurd concept. I think, in most cases, its equivalent to closest ively areas.


No problem, will edit.



> And for the European cultural capital, we must wait until it is achieved. Candidate is not enough.


Was wondering about that.



> You also forgot to compara attendances in order to get more points in the City Popularity:
> 
> 
> If you calculate Cluj avg attendances/CFR Cluj avg attendances, then you could multiply 22 by the result, scoring probably more points (under a maximun of 30). See the Arsenal example.
> ...


Calculated.


----------



## prahovaploiesti (May 28, 2011)

*National Arena*
Bucharest, Romania
Romanian National Football Team
(didn't include club teams that play some liga 1 & cup matches, and european matches)




























1.Tradition and history

Stadium Built (open) 2011 on the same place as the 1953 stadium: 12.5 points
Competitions Helds: 
Cup finals (2): 2
Europa League final (1): 10
Champions league participation: 2 (1 Steaua, 1 Otelul Galati): 2
Europa League participation: 3 (2 Steaua, 1 Rapid): 3
Total: 29.5 ->30 points

2.Extended UEFA Stadium Rate

UEFA ELITE: 40 points
LA class (55611 seats): 55 points
Total: 95 points

3.Services (within the stadium)

Bars: 10 points
1 Restaurant : 10 points
VIP Boxes: 10 points
Total: 30 points

4.Architecture

Look and Feel: Large - Top Class: 94 points

5.Comfort and functionality: Very-confortable (< 2001): 120 points

Bonus: Retractable roof +7

Total: 127 points

6.Vision and Acoustics

Distance from first row to pitch (line): 13m (stand) 12m (back end) with wikimapia ruler: -12-5
View from higher seats "perfect" (on stadium on last back-stand row): +5
Total Vision: 90-17+5=78
Total Acoustic: 30
Total: 108 points

7.Football Quality

FIFA Team Ranking #32: 70 points

8.Fan base & team identity

Team founded 1909: 45 points
Popularity within the city: Huge support by the city/region. Flags everywhere on important matches. The team is widely part of the popular culture: 35

Global popularity: Huge support from various countries, worldwide television broadcasting (especially in coutries with huge romanian communities): 35
Total: 115 points

9.Football Ambience

Avg Attendance: 42.01 (avg 23364 for 2012-2013 in 4 national team matches)
Fans allowed to gathering around the stadium (before and after): 4 points
Lively Areas: One or two underground/train stations, or >20 minutes walking: +4
Proximity to city center: 4,9 Km from City Center near Casa Poporului (wikimapia ruler): 4 points
Total: 54.01 -> 54 points

10.City Rate

Country capital: +10
Km within international airport: 19,6 Km (Otopeni): 19 points
Total Hotel Rooms > 20K-10K: 17 points
Expensiveness: 9 RON Big Mac -> 2 EUR -> 50/2 = 25 points
Total: 71 points

Total Stadium (1-6 sections): 484
Total Experience (7-10 sections): 310
Total: *794*

*Go to the first post to see the updated ranking!*
*Updated to the 2.0 version of the rules


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

*Amsterdam Arena*
Amsterdam, The Nederlands
*Ajax FC*





































I. Tradition and history

Stadium built 1996: 10p
Competitions held: CL final (1998) 12p + EL final (2013) 10p + Euro Cup 

playoffs(2000) 10p + >10 CL participations (Ajax) 20p + 1 EL participation (2009-10) (Ajax) 1p
Total: 63 points

II. Extended UEFA stadium rate

Cat ELITE: 40p
Size 52.9K: LA Class 55p
Total: 95p

III. Services

"Kiosk" styled stand-up bars: 5p
2 Restaurants (Tokio 95, Bobby Bar and Grill): 15p 
1 Exclusive Restaurant "on Fifth" (Michelin awarded Chef): 20
1 Regular Bars (Café Johan, Bobby Bar and Grill): 10p
1 Exclusive bar "Skybar" (exclusive drinks): 14p
Luxury Suites (Plenty of them, including "Royal Box"): 20p
Vip Boxes: 10p
Club Shop "Ajax Fanshop": 10p
Club Museum: 20p
Shopping area: large/mall 25p

Total: 149p -> 120 points

IV. Architecture

Masterpiece Large: 110p (I put it under "masterpiece" because of being a landmark in the 90s, pioneer to modern 21th century stadiums, and showing unique features at the time such as rectractable roof and direct access by motorway crossing beneath the stadium)

Special Night Lightning: +4
Highway crossing beneath: +2

Total: 116 points

V. Comfort & Functionality

Very Comfortable: 120p
Bonus retractable Roof: +7

Total: 127 -> 120 points

VI. Vision and acoustics

Vision starts on 90 
Distance from first row to sidelines 
6.5-10 m (stands): -5 
12-18 m. (back ends): -12 

Vision from higher seats reasonable: -5

Acoustics: starts on 30 
Loud but messy: -15 (reports on internet of bad acoustics. Improvement on 
2006, but still not very good, it seems)

Total Vision and acoustics: 83 points

VII. Football Quality (Ajax)

UEFA Teams Ranking #29 -> 90 points 

VIII. Fan base & Team Identity (Ajax) 
Team founded: 1900-> 50p
Popularity within the city: Huge support-> 35p
Global Popularity: Huge support-> 35p.
Total: 120 points

IX. Football ambience (Ajax)

Avg Attendances 2012-23: 83.8 -> 83 points (source: http://www.soccerstats.com/attendance.asp?league=holland_2013)
Fans allowed to gathering around the stadium: +4
Lively areas: City center. Many stops or > 45 minutes walking: +1 
Proximity to City Center (aprox 10 km.) : 0p

Total: 88 points

X. City rate

European Capital of Culture (1987): 15p
Unesco sites x2 (Amsterdam canal rings, Amsterdam defence line): 20p
Global City Index #26: 28p
Km from international airport: 15 km aprox: 22p
Big Mac Index: 7€ -> 50/7 -> 7p 
Total hotel rooms: 21.7K year 2010 -> 22p (source http://www.os.amsterdam.nl/pdf/2011_factsheets_7.pdf) 

Total: 114 points

Total Stadium (1-5 sections): 597
Total Experience (6-9 sections): 412
*Total: 1009*

*Go to the first post to see the updated ranking!*
*Updated to the 2.0 version of the rules


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

CURRENT RANKING:

Stadium Ranking


Old Trafford: 483 
Amsterdam Arena: 483
Emirates Stadium: 442
Commerzbank Arena (Germany): 421
National Arena (Romania): 371
Ilie Oana Stadium (Romania): 319 
Cluj Arena (Romania): 270

Football Experience


Emirates Stadium - Arsenal FC: 458
Amsterdam Arena - Ajax: 392
Old Trafford - Man UTD: 387
Commerzbank Arena (Germany) - Eintracht Frankfurt: 292
National Arena (Romania) - Romanian National Team: 286
Ilie Oana Stadium (Romania) - FC Petrolul Ploiesti: 220
Cluj Arena (Romania) - FC Cluj: 147

*Global Ranking*


*Emirates Stadium - Arsenal FC: 900*
*Amsterdam Arena - Ajax: 875* 
*Old Trafford - Man UTD: 870*
*Commerzbank Arena (Germany) - Eintracht Frankfurt: 713*
*National Arena (Romania) - Romanian National Team: 657*
*Ilie Oana Stadium (Romania) - FC Petrolul Ploiesti: 539*
*Cluj Arena (Romania) - FC Cluj: 417*


----------



## Birmingham (May 29, 2007)

I really like what you're doing but you seem to be ignoring history a little bit. 

Old Trafford has witnessed thousands more games than any of those stadiums listed. History for me stands for alot more than having shops inside a stadium. 

If you go to a city for instance. The Milton Keynes offers more shops than Cambridge but it has no stories to tell. 

It's the Theatre of Dreams and Emirates Stadium has a long way before it ranks alongside Old Trafford.


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

Birmingham said:


> I really like what you're doing but you seem to be ignoring history a little bit.
> 
> Old Trafford has witnessed thousands more games than any of those stadiums listed. History for me stands for alot more than having shops inside a stadium.
> 
> ...


Thank you for appreciating. I agree about history being more important than having a shopping center in the stadium, but also, i tried to prevent older, full-of-history stadiums, taking too much advantage from newers, so i tried to compensate by including shopping facilites and such. 

Anyway, the main reason of Old Trafford being ranked under Emirates, is its location in Machester. I decided to get into account the city importance or turistic offer, and in this case, London clearly beats Manchester by a big gap. If you look at the "just stadium" ranking, Old Trafford is ranked as the best (in fact, that makes clear to me that the system benefits older, more historical stadiums).

When I started this ranking, I just wanted it to ask one question: If I want to spend a football weekend away, what should i choose?. So I included things like number of hotel rooms, city expensiveness and so. Anyway, the "just stadium" rank (the first list) is just refered to stadiums, and has into account history among other things.

EDIT: Anyway, Old Trafford scored 83/120 in history. That's because it hosted few finals. If we change it, and give more points to the stadium antiquity, we could give too much points to teams with just old stadiums, despite not having big international importance. ¿Should Goodison Park (1892) get more history points than Nou Camp (1957), for example? I think not. Anyway, maybe EURO/WORLD cup and CL finals overscore a bit? I don't know.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I think the number of matches played in the latter stages of European cups should be counted for that sense of history that Birmingham was talking about. More work for you rankers, though...


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

alexandru.mircea said:


> I think the number of matches played in the latter stages of European cups should be counted for that sense of history that Birmingham was talking about. More work for you rankers, though...


Too much work, the system is already complicated enough :nuts:
I'll chew on that anyway.


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

*Camp Nou *
Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain
*FC Barcelona*





































I. Tradition and history

Stadium built 1957: 20p
Competitions held: CL 99 final (12) + EL 64,89 final (2*10) + EURO 64 semi (10) + WORLD 82 semis (12) + National Cup >10 (10) + 18 CL Participations (20) 
Total score = 104 points

II. Extended UEFA stadium rate

Cat ELITE: 40p
Size C Class (99.3K): 80p
Total: 120 points

III. Services

Exclusive catering ("the best in Barcelona"): 20p
Various shared luxury area "Sala Roma, Platea, honour hall" (shared): 10p
Vip Boxes: 10p
Club Museum: 20p
Club Shop "FCBotiga": 10p

Total: 149p -> 70 points

IV. Architecture

Colossal WD+: 78 points 

V. Comfort & Functionality
Functional: 80p
No roof penalty (x3)= -9p
Last Major Refurbishment: Not sure, probably >12 years: -8p

Total: 63 points

VI. Vision and acoustics

Vision starts on 90

Distance from first row to pitch (sideline): starts on 90 
6.5-10 m (stands): -5
12-18 m. (back ends): -12 
*ruler tool in google earth model

Vision from higher seats: Far, difficult or impossible to appreciate player’s technical resources: -25

Acoustics: starts on 30 
Loud and clear, although it is difficult to hear sound from the pitch when quiet: -5 (in the overall, good sound, favoured by many artists)

Total Vision and acoustics: 73 points

VII. Football Quality

UEFA Teams Ranking #1 -> 120 points 

VIII. Fan base & Team Identity

Team founded: 1899-> 50p

City popularity: Great support, but shared with (some) rival team -> 25p, bigger attendances than Espanyol (+5) = 30

Global Popularity: Huge support-> 35p.

Total: 115 points

VIII. Football ambience

Avg Attendances 2012-23: 79.5 -> 79 points Fans allowed to gathering around the stadium: +4
Lively areas: Within minutes (<10 min walking) from the stadium: +8
Proximity to City Center 3-6 km: +4

Total: 95 points

IX. City rate

Regional capital (Catalonia): 4p
Unesco sites x2 (Gaudí Architecture, Palau music hall): 20p
Global City Index #24: 28p
Km from international airport: 15 km aprox: 22p
Big Mac Index: 7€ -> 50/7-> 7p 
Total hotel rooms: 33K year 2012 -> 22p 
(source:http://www.eleconomista.es/cataluny...habitaciones-de-los-hoteles-de-Barcelona.html) 

Total: 103 points

Total Stadium (1-5 sections): 508
Total Experience (6-9 sections): 433
*Total: 941*

*Go to the first post to see the updated ranking!*
*Updated to the 2.0 version of the rules


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

CURRENT RANKING:

Stadium Ranking


Nou Camp: 494
Old Trafford: 483
Amsterdam Arena: 483
Emirates Stadium: 442
Commerzbank Arena (Germany): 421
National Arena (Romania): 371
Ilie Oana Stadium (Romania): 319
Cluj Arena (Romania): 270

Football Experience


Emirates Stadium - Arsenal FC: 458
Nou Camp - Barcelona FC: 410
Amsterdam Arena - Ajax: 392
Old Trafford - Man UTD: 387
Commerzbank Arena (Germany) - Eintracht Frankfurt: 292
National Arena (Romania) - Romanian National Team: 286
Ilie Oana Stadium (Romania) - FC Petrolul Ploiesti: 220
Cluj Arena (Romania) - FC Cluj: 147

*Global Ranking*

*
Nou Camp - Barcelona FC: 904
Emirates Stadium - Arsenal FC: 900
Amsterdam Arena - Ajax: 875
Old Trafford - Man UTD: 870
Commerzbank Arena (Germany) - Eintracht Frankfurt: 713
National Arena (Romania) - Romanian National Team: 657
Ilie Oana Stadium (Romania) - FC Petrolul Ploiesti: 539
Cluj Arena (Romania) - FC Cluj: 417
*


----------



## Birmingham (May 29, 2007)

mckeenan said:


> Thank you for appreciating. I agree about history being more important than having a shopping center in the stadium, but also, i tried to prevent older, full-of-history stadiums, taking too much advantage from newers, so i tried to compensate by including shopping facilites and such.
> 
> Anyway, the main reason of Old Trafford being ranked under Emirates, is its location in Machester. I decided to get into account the city importance or turistic offer, and in this case, London clearly beats Manchester by a big gap. If you look at the "just stadium" ranking, Old Trafford is ranked as the best (in fact, that makes clear to me that the system benefits older, more historical stadiums).
> 
> ...


Good enough response for me. 

Keep up the good work. :cheers:


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

*Giuseppe Meazza "San Siro"*
Milano, Lombardy, Italy
AC Milan





































I. Tradition and history

Stadium built 1926: 30p
Competitions held: CL finals '65,'70,2001 (3*12) + WORLD CUP '90 Playoff (12) + 7 Italian Cup finals (source: http://www.rsssf.com/tablesi/italcuphist.html) (7*1) + >10 CL participations (Inter+AC) (2*10) + 1 EL participation 2012-2013 (Inter) (1*1) = 76p

Total: 106 points 

II. Extended UEFA stadium rate

Cat ELITE: 40p
Size HA Class (81.2K): 75p

Total: 115 points

III. Services

Exclusive catering ("first-class catering"): 20p
Luxury areas "Orange Room", "Executive Room", "T Club" (shared): 10p
Vip "Sky" Boxes: 10p
Club Museum (shared AC-Inter): 10p
Club Shop "San Siro" (shared AC-Inter): 5p

* I divided by 2, both museum and shop scores, not only because of being Inter-shared, but for being in portable facilities next to, but outside of the 
stadium, and many reports on them being very small.
Total: 55 points

IV. Architecture

Huge WD+: 76 points

V. Comfort

Average: 40p (Just average, because of multiple reports on tripadvisor on facilities such as totilets in bad maintenance, and many signs of ageing)
Last Major refurbishment 2001 (stadiumguide.com) >12 years: -8
Ditches penalty all around the pitch: -12

Total: 20 points

VI. Vision and acoustics

Distance from first row to pitch (sideline): starts on 90 

Distance from first row to sidelines 
10-15 m (stands): -12 
12-18 m. (back ends): -12
*ruler tool in google earth model

Vision from higher seats: Far, difficult or impossible to appreciate player’s technical resources: -25

Acoustics: starts on 30 
Loud and clear, although it is difficult to hear sound from the pitch when quiet: -5 (in the overall, good sound, favoured by many artists)

Total Vision and acoustics: 71 points

VII. Football Quality

UEFA Teams Ranking (AC Milan) #10 -> 120 points 

VIII. Fan base & Team Identity

Team founded: 1899-> 50p

City popularity: Great support, but shared with (some) rival team -> 25p (Inter has better attendances)
Global Popularity: Huge support-> 35p.

Total: 110 points

IX. Football ambience

Avg Attendances 2012-13: 51.0 -> 51p. 
Fans allowed to gathering around the stadium: +4
Lively areas: One or two underground/train stations, or >20 minutes walking: +4
Proximity to City Center 3-6 km: +4

Total: 63 points

X. City rate

Regional Capital (Lombardy): 4p
Unesco sites x2 (Santa Maria Delle Grazie - "The last Supper" painting, Crespi D'adda): 20p
Global City Index #41: 24p
Km from international airport: 45 km aprox: 12p
Big Mac Index: 7€ -> 50/7 -> 7p 
Total hotel rooms: 30K year 2012 -> 26p (source: http://www.micmilano.it/HotelCapacityORG_en.html) 

Total: 93 points

Total Stadium (1-5 sections): 443
Total Experience (6-9 sections): 386
*Total: 829*
*
Go to the first post to see the updated ranking!*
*Updated to the 2.0 version of the rules


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

CURRENT RANKING:

Stadium Ranking


Nou Camp: 494
Old Trafford: 483
Amsterdam Arena: 483
Emirates Stadium: 442
San Siro: 435
Commerzbank Arena (Germany): 421
National Arena (Romania): 371
Ilie Oana Stadium (Romania): 319
Cluj Arena (Romania): 270

Football Experience


Emirates Stadium - Arsenal FC: 458
Nou Camp - Barcelona FC: 410
Amsterdam Arena - Ajax: 392
Old Trafford - Man UTD: 387
San Siro - AC Milan: 358
Commerzbank Arena (Germany) - Eintracht Frankfurt: 292
National Arena (Romania) - Romanian National Team: 286
Ilie Oana Stadium (Romania) - FC Petrolul Ploiesti: 220
Cluj Arena (Romania) - FC Cluj: 147

*Global Ranking*


Nou Camp - Barcelona FC: 904
Emirates Stadium - Arsenal FC: 900
Amsterdam Arena - Ajax: 875
Old Trafford - Man UTD: 870
San Siro - AC Milan: 793
Commerzbank Arena (Germany) - Eintracht Frankfurt: 713
National Arena (Romania) - Romanian National Team: 657
Ilie Oana Stadium (Romania) - FC Petrolul Ploiesti: 539
Cluj Arena (Romania) - FC Cluj: 417


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

*Jan Breydelstadion*
Brugge (Bruges), België/Belgique (Belgium)
Club Brugge KV and Cercle Brugge KSV









The aerial picture above is somewhat outdated, the stadium has been "pimped" a little (new seats, small office building connected to main stand, main stand facade painted in both clubs' colours, emergency staircases, interior refurbishments, LED boarding+walls...)








The pictures in the collage above were taken by me on Sep 26 2012. North, East, South and West/Main Stand. In 2013 the dugouts were replaced, the wind screens on the main stands were cleaned/replaced, the wheelchair sector in the main stand was partly covered and the security system (rotating chains between stands and pitch) was removed.

I. Tradition and history
Stadium built 1975 (expanded 1999): 20p
Competitions held: Euro 2000 1/4 final (10p), Champions League (4x2p) and Europa League (4x1p) participations, UEFA Cup 1976 final second leg (10p), national cup finals (1986 and 1992, 2p); subtotal: 34p

Total: 54 points

II. Extended stadium rate
UEFA Category: 3 (probably) 25p
Size: MC Class 25p

Total: 50 points

III. Services (within the stadium)
Stand-up bars at both back ends, 1st and 2nd tier: 5p
Bars with seats on 3 sides of the stadium (4 in total): 10p
Exclusive bar (at least 2, one for VIPs, one for regular fans with membership): 14p
(Restaurant: burgers and hot dogs can be purchased at some of the bars and in stands outside the stadium, I won't count that as restaurants)
Exclusive restaurant (VIP): 20p
Shared luxury or business lounges: 10p
VIP Boxes: 10p (insufficient private facilities to award 20p)
(Club shop is outside the stadium and museum is within the press center and only open to the public from time to time, so no points there)
Additional multisport facilities within the stadium: 10p

Total: 79 points

IV. Architecture
Medium average 30p
Bonus special lighting: +4 (blue lights projected on facade during home games of Club Brugge KV)

Total: 34 points

V. Comfort and Functionality
Average: 40 points
(insufficient vomitories on 1st tier or stairs poorly positioned - in between vomitories, no roof over corners and parts of 1st tier, comfort/look often basic/outdated)

VI. Vision and acoustics
Blind spots and columns: -18 (possibly some blind spots due to fences between stands, camera platforms, separation between home and away fans, ball nets (+supports) and high vomitory walls on first tier (remain from standing era)
Space: -5-5= -10 points (because the pitch used to be larger, I'm guessing approx. 9m distance all around)
Vision: maximum number of rows is 44 (back ends, first+second tier) so +5p
Acoustics: bowl shape with height differences and 2 open corners, not entirely covered: 30-25=5 (maybe I'm being too strict here)

Total: 72 points

VII. Football quality
UEFA ranking Club Brugge: 67th= 50p (used to be much higher)

VIII. Fan base and team identity: total 105
Team founded: Club Brugge 1891, Cercle Brugge 1899 => 50p
City popularity: two JPL (highest division) teams from the same city in the same stadium. Both are very popular in the city but Club Brugge attracts fans from all over the country and has by far the highest attendances: 25+5= 30 points
Global popularity: 25 (Club Brugge fan clubs all around the country and a few worldwide)

Total: 105 points

IX. Football ambiance:
Attendance (Club Brugge): 24513/29042=84.4%
Gathering before and after match: 4p
Stands, bar and fans square around the stadium: 2p
Lively areas: 8p (plenty of bars at 200m)
City center: 3-4km 4p

Total: 102 points

X. City rate
Regional capital: 4p
European Cultural Capital 2002: 15p
UNESCO sites/buildings: Bruges city center 10p; UNESCO buildings at Roeselare, Tielt and Eeklo (<30km) = 4 sites, reduced to maximum of 3 -> 30p
Total hotel rooms: circa 3500 in 2010 5p
Big Mac Index: 50/5.45= 9.17 => 9p

Total: 63 points


Total stadium: 329 points
Total experience: 320 points
*Total: 649*


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

^^Thank You *Chimaera*. I'm glad to have more people ranking, less work for me 

About your ranking, almost everything seems to be correct. Maybe you were too strict about the architecture. I mean, the "very ugly" category was originally set for really horrible stadiums. The Jan Breydel is not exactly a beauty :lol: but i think it can also be rated as average. The architecture ranking depends a bit on people's opinion.

The Vision thing is ok, it was set to penalize a bit superbig stadiums. Having only 44 rows, probably the vision would be very nice. The Team city Popularity is well calculated (30).

About the UNESCO sites, i think we should consider Brugge's historic center as just one, as far as UNESCO's website and its interactive map does:

map: http://whc.unesco.org/en/interactive-map/
Brugge: http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/996

Anyway, i'm happy to have more people ranking. :cheers:

The only thing, if you can do that, is to edit the post and put titles over each sections, and maybe choose a second pic not so oversised. Just to keep something like a post standard format or the like.

Oh! In the rules I proposed to truncate float numbers!


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

mckeenan said:


> ^^Thank You *Chimaera*. I'm glad to have more people ranking, less work for me
> 
> About your ranking, almost everything seems to be correct. Maybe you were too strict about the architecture. I mean, the "very ugly" category was originally set for really horrible stadiums. The Jan Breydel is not exactly a beauty :lol: but i think it can also be rated as average. The architecture ranking depends a bit on people's opinion.
> 
> ...


Okay, I'll make some adjustments, didn't feel like doing much work on presentation anymore yesterday, the ratings took a lot of time. About the UNESCO thing, it's possible that the recognition of the entire city center as heritage also replaces the individual statuses for the Belfry and Beguinage.

So it's okay I took the bigger team using the stadium for my calculations?


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

Chimaera said:


> Okay, I'll make some adjustments, didn't feel like doing much work on presentation anymore yesterday, the ratings took a lot of time. About the UNESCO thing, it's possible that the recognition of the entire city center as heritage also replaces the individual statuses for the Belfry and Beguinage.
> 
> So it's okay I took the bigger team using the stadium for my calculations?


The presentation thing was just an idea, please don't work on that if you're feeling lazy 

It's ok, you can pick the team you like. Mi idea was to make two different rankings if two different teams plays at the same ground. (If you look at the one at San Siro, its just AC Milan. I should post another for San Siro - Inter). At the end, making the second involves only minimun changes (team ranking, attendances, and city popularity i think). But, to the moment, its ok if you choose Brugge KV (BTW, it is ranked as #94, not #67 in my source http://en.uefa.com/memberassociations/uefarankings/club/seasonclub/).

About the UNESCO, yep, it is considered as a whole unique UNESCO site, not various.


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

mckeenan said:


> The presentation thing was just an idea, please don't work on that if you're feeling lazy
> 
> It's ok, you can pick the team you like. Mi idea was to make two different rankings if two different teams plays at the same ground. (If you look at the one at San Siro, its just AC Milan. I should post another for San Siro - Inter). At the end, making the second involves only minimun changes (team ranking, attendances, and city popularity i think). But, to the moment, its ok if you choose Brugge KV (BTW, it is ranked as #94, not #67 in my source http://en.uefa.com/memberassociations/uefarankings/club/seasonclub/).
> 
> About the UNESCO, yep, it is considered as a whole unique UNESCO site, not various.


All the changes you suggested have been made, I also made some corrections to the data and put up a new second picture.

Considering the UEFA ranking: I used the link you provided on page 1, with a ranking based on the 5 most recent seasons. The link you used in the post above only uses this seasons results and I don't think that's how UEFA calculates its ranking... I've noticed that for some stadiums you used the 5 seasons ranking (e.g. Ajax) and for others (e.g. Arsenal) only this season...


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

Chimaera said:


> The link you used in the post above only uses this seasons results and I don't think that's how UEFA calculates its ranking... I've noticed that for some stadiums you used the 5 seasons ranking (e.g. Ajax) and for others (e.g. Arsenal) only this season...


You're right, I will correct it. Big mistake, I'm glad you noticed.


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

mckeenan said:


> You're right, I will correct it. Big mistake, I'm glad you noticed.


That's okay, I'm working on it right now!


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Here's the updated ranking. Changes according to the UEFA Ranking (over 5 years):
Arsenal (Emirates): not 7th but 6th (no change in points)
Petrolul (Ilie Oana): not 217th but 222th (no change in points)
Frankfurt: not 83th but 78th (ranking points from 30 to 50)
All the other team rankings seem okay.

CURRENT RANKING:

Stadium Ranking


Nou Camp: 494
Old Trafford: 483
Amsterdam Arena: 483
Emirates Stadium: 442
San Siro: 435
Commerzbank Arena (Germany): 421
National Arena (Romania): 371
Ilie Oana Stadium (Romania): 319
Jan Breydel Stadium (Belgium): 287
Cluj Arena (Romania): 270

Football Experience


Emirates Stadium - Arsenal FC: 458
Nou Camp - Barcelona FC: 410
Amsterdam Arena - Ajax: 392
Old Trafford - Man UTD: 387
San Siro - AC Milan: 358
Jan Breydel Stadium (Belgium) - Club Brugge KV: 329
Commerzbank Arena (Germany) - Eintracht Frankfurt: 312
National Arena (Romania) - Romanian National Team: 286
Ilie Oana Stadium (Romania) - FC Petrolul Ploiesti: 220
Cluj Arena (Romania) - FC Cluj: 147

*Global Ranking*


Nou Camp - Barcelona FC: 904
Emirates Stadium - Arsenal FC: 900
Amsterdam Arena - Ajax: 875
Old Trafford - Man UTD: 870
San Siro - AC Milan: 793
Commerzbank Arena (Germany) - Eintracht Frankfurt: 733
National Arena (Romania) - Romanian National Team: 657
Jan Breydel Stadium (Belgium) - Club Brugge KV: 616
Ilie Oana Stadium (Romania) - FC Petrolul Ploiesti: 539
Cluj Arena (Romania) - FC Cluj: 417


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't know if they are too small, but I did the stadium of my local team, Woking FC










1.Tradition and history

Stadium Built (open) 1922: 30 points
Competitions Helds: Tier 5 Semi-Professional football :lol: 0 points
Total: 30 points

2.Extended UEFA Stadium Rate

Category 1: 5 points
SB size- 6036 (2500 seated): 10 points
Total: 15

3.Services (within the stadium)

1 Bar: 3 points
Club Shop: 10 points 
Total: 13 points

4.Architecture

Look and Feel: Small/Average: 35 points
Comfort and functionality: Functional (1911-1940): 95 points
Total: (35+95)/2= 65 points

5.Vision and Acoustics
90
-18 A few columns
-18 A couple of blind spots
+5 Close to the pitch
+5 View from top =64
30
-5 Nothing wrong with the acoustics =25
Total: 89 points

6.Football Quality

Shit: 0 points

7.Fan base & team identity

Team founded 1887: 50 points
Popularity within the city: Its a town, and not great, but most of the support will be from Woking so: 15 points

Global popularity: To be fair there is a little, but not enough to merit more than: 5 points :lol:
Total: 20 points

8.Football Ambience

Avg Attendance: Around 27%
Fans allowed to gathering around the stadium: Theyre allowed but don't really hang around outside.
Lively Areas: Not far from the town centre, but that's hardly 'packed' with fans. Plenty of pubs/ clubs in town: 2 points?
Proximity to city center: <3 km: 6 points
Total: 8 points

9.City Rate

Km within international airport: 11-20km (Heathrow): 18 points
Km within international airport: 30-40 km (Gatwick): 12 points (Am I allowed both?)
Total Hotel Rooms 1-5k: 3 points 
Expensiveness: ~£4.70 Big Mac Avg prize -> 7.78$ -> 50/7.78 = 6.43-> 6 points
Total: 39 points


Total Stadium (1-5 sections): 212
Total Experience (6-9 sections): 67
Total: 279 :lol:


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

how about Donbass?


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

I forgot to divide architecture points by 2, so Jan Breydel Stadium lost 48 stadium points.

Leedsrule :rofl:

Happy New Year!


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

Happy new year, guys. Thank you for your contribution, *Leedsrule*. Any new stadium is welcome.



KingmanIII said:


> how about Donbass?


Umm... good one. You can try it yourself 
Well, i'll write down Donbass Arena in my to-do list.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Just realised I made a mistake too :lol:

For the football ambience, I didn't add the 27%. So is that just 27 points? Which would make 35 points for that, 94 for total experience and *306* overall!


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Leedsrule said:


> Just realised I made a mistake too :lol:
> 
> For the football ambience, I didn't add the 27%. So is that just 27 points? Which would make 35 points for that, 94 for total experience and *306* overall!


You probably shouldn't add points for Gatwick but just for the closest international airport with more than a million passengers a year (Heathrow).

Concerning comfort/functionality and acoustics, comparing both of our stadiums: either you're being too generous for yours or I'm too negative about mine. Also, maybe I should include club museum after all, even though it only includes artifacts (and not really tells a story) and is not easily accessible to the public.

Anyway, it'll take a lot more stadium reviews for this ranking to be somewhat representative... Right now Europe's top-10 looks a bit weird


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

> You probably shouldn't add points for Gatwick but just for the closest international airport with more than a million passengers a year (Heathrow).


That's right. Just the nearest airport <1M pax/year.



Chimaera said:


> Concerning comfort/functionality and acoustics, comparing both of our stadiums: either you're being too generous for yours or I'm too negative about mine.


You maybe were too negative on the acoustics... anyway, it's difficult to know when the stadium doesn't hold concerts/live shows, etc (i assume, if a concert sounds good, fans cheering and supporting will also sound good). In bigger stadiums that regularly held concerts, it is easier to find reviews of how good they are, or info about acoustics. For example, Old Trafford sound quality has being quite a of headhache to Man UTD, who wants their fans to sounds louder. Amsterdam Arena has a reputation of bad acoustics in concerts. But with smaller stadiums, it's difficult to find info.

IMO Stadiums with two or more tiny stands as woking's doesn't get that "amplification" effect, and maybe should belong to the "a bit watered down". But it is very difficult to know if you never ever attend a match on the ranked stadium. One good clue is architecture quality, as it is related with sound. Usually Top and WD+ stadiums are fine, while WD- stadiums, as far as they use to be less simetric, have accoustics issues. Average and V.O.s probably could also have more svere acoustics problems. But there also are exceptions to this rule (f.g. the Amsterdam Arena)... i say this just to provide a more measureable criteria to the acoustics, but you are not required to follow it, its just a clue. 



Chimaera said:


> Also, maybe I should include club museum after all, even though it only includes artifacts (and not really tells a story) and is not easily accessible to the public.


Umm... if it is small and also closed to public, or only available for a few VIPs visiting, maybe you shouldn't include...



Chimaera said:


> Anyway, it'll take a lot more stadium reviews for this ranking to be somewhat representative... Right now Europe's top-10 looks a bit weird


Yep, a lot of important stadiums are missing (Bernabeu, Stamford Bridge, Signal Iduna Park, Allianz Arena Munich, Juventus Stadium, Donbass Arena, Turk Telecom, Estadio da Luz (Lisbon), Estadio Dragao, Luzhniki Stadium, Polish national arena, Wien's Ernst Happoel (Prater), and many more). There are also a lot of quite good middle size stadiums, specially in Germany. I'm ranking Stamford Bridge next, but for the others, feel free to rank them. Once you get the knack, it took like 20-25 min per stadium. The hardest thing is to gathers the info, but its easier when you've done a couple.



Leedsrule said:


> For the football ambience, I didn't add the 27%. So is that just 27 points? Which would make 35 points for that, 94 for total experience and *306* overall!


Fine! :cheers:


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm not really an "away fan" so it's difficult to compare acoustics. Plus, in the stadium I have a season ticket in the Kop stand, where most of the sound is produced. But I guess acoustics are better in a full enclosure that is 100% covered. The next home game is more than a month away, I might try to pay attention to the acoustics.

Concerning the museum, you're probably right.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Chimaera said:


> You probably shouldn't add points for Gatwick but just for the closest international airport with more than a million passengers a year (Heathrow).


Fair enough. Minus 12 points.



> Concerning comfort/functionality and acoustics, comparing both of our stadiums: either you're being too generous for yours or I'm too negative about mine. Also, maybe I should include club museum after all, even though it only includes artifacts (and not really tells a story) and is not easily accessible to the public.


As it doesn't hold concerts or anything like that, im not really sure how to judge this. The KRE where the loud home fans go can get quite noisy, but I suppose the away side dosent have a roof so it might be harder for them to generate some noise. I don't think he made it clear in the criteria by describing sound as 'messy' or 'horrible'. Its not a bad sound at kingfield, it's just not that loud. Ill reduce it from 25 to 15 though, so minus 10.

And for comfort and functionality I said "Functional (1911-1940): 95 points". I think that's fair if you look at the criteria. The LGS (The big stand at the far end of the photo) is comfortable and the sightlines are great. It can be cold in winter, and a bit slow to leave when it's full, but I still think that deserves a 'functional rating' considering the Emirates takes days to leave after the game but still got a V Comfortable rating. The old stands on one side still have decent leg room and are fully covered, and access wise are fine. Maybe functional is a bit generous for the open away side, but I don't think its fair to drop it to 65 points when most of the stadium is covered and comfortable. 

New total is *284* :nuts:


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

Leedsrule said:


> I don't think he made it clear in the criteria by describing sound as 'messy' or 'horrible'. Its not a bad sound at kingfield, it's just not that loud. Ill reduce it from 25 to 15 though, so minus 10.


I soon will change the criteria to a more clear one. Anyway, I think 15 is fine in this case.



Leedsrule said:


> (..) but I still think that deserves a 'functional rating' considering the Emirates takes days to leave after the game but still got a V Comfortable rating. (..)


I've never been to the Emirates, so i just readed some reports at tripadvisor. Anyway, I think almost every stadium >50K is slow to leave (though some slower than other). 



Leedsrule said:


> Maybe functional is a bit generous for the open away side, but I don't think its fair to drop it to 65 points when most of the stadium is covered and comfortable.


Looking at this report I think, at least Woking's main stand can be rated as functional.

Honestly, i didn't thought of stadiums with very different stands from each other when I wrote the rules. I will add a rule for such stadiums (maybe lesser stands penalize -5 each one?). If i do this, then Woking's will drop only to 80 instead of 65.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes, youre right, most large stadiums are slow to leave. I was just using it as an example.

And that review is very unfair imo, for a start the main stand holds 2000 not 1200 and the stadiums facilities are much better than that report suggests. For better reviews you should look at footballgroundguide.com


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

*Stamford Bridge*
London, England, United Kingdom
*Chelsea FC.*





































I. Tradition and history

Stadium built 1877: 40p
Competitions held: 3 FA National Cup(3) + 12 CL Participations (20) 

Total: 55 points

II. Extended UEFA stadium rate

Cat ELITE: 40p
Size LC Class (41.8K): 45p

Total: 85 points

III. Services

2 Restaurants (Marco Grill, Frankie’s Sport Bar and Dinner): 15p
Exclusive Bar “Under The Bridge Sports Lounge”: 14p
Exclusive catering ("Chef: Chris Garret"): 20p
Luxury “Millenium” suites: 20p 
Vip “Club” Boxes: 10p
Club Museum: 20p
Club “Megastore” Shop: 10p
Exclusive gym/spa “Chelsea Club”: 15p
4 star “Millenium” Hotel: 4*4 = 16p

Total: 140p -> 120 points

IV. Architecture

Large WD-: 54 points 

V. Comfort

Comfort & Functionality: 120p
last mayor refurbishment 2001 (redeveloping east stand): -8

Total: 112 points

VI. Vision and acoustics

Vision: starts on 90 

Distance from first row to pitch (sideline) <= 6.5 (stands) and <= 7.5 (backends)-> (2+2)+1= +5 source: *ruler tool in google earth model
Vision from higher seats: Reasonable. You can appreciate player’s technical resources (-5)
Limited view seats (low Matthew Harding stand): -6 source: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcsSqDlA-vQ

Acoustics: starts on 30 
Loud but messy: -15

Total Vision and acoustics: 99 points

VII. Football Quality

UEFA Teams Ranking #4 -> 120 points 

VIII. Fan base & Team Identity

Team founded: 1905-> 45p

City popularity: Great support, but shared with (some) rival team -> 25p 

Global Popularity: Huge support-> 35p

Total: 105 points

IX. Football ambience

Avg Attendances 2012-23: 98.5 -> 98 points
Fans allowed to gathering around the stadium: +4
Lively areas: Within minutes (10-20 min walking) from the stadium: +6
Proximity to City Center 3-6 km: +4

Total: 112 points

X. City rate

Country capital: +10
4 UNESCO sites (Maritime Greenwich, Tower of London, Westminster and Kew Gardens): 30 points (max 3 sites)
Global Power City Index: top 15: 30 points 
Km within international airport: 35 Km (Heathrow): 16 points
Total Hotel Rooms > 50K: 32 points 
Expensiveness: £5.64 Big Mac Avg prize London -> 6.7€ -> 50/6.7 = 7.4 -> 7 points

Total: 125 -> 120 points

Total Stadium (1-6 sections): 525
Total Experience (6-9 sections): 457
*Total: 982*

*Go to the first post to see the updated ranking!*
*Updated to the 2.0 version of the rules


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

CURRENT RANKING:

Stadium Ranking


Nou Camp: 494
Old Trafford: 483
Amsterdam Arena: 483
Stamford Bridge: 453
Emirates Stadium: 442
San Siro: 435
Commerzbank Arena (Germany): 421
National Arena (Romania): 371
Ilie Oana Stadium (Romania): 319
Jan Breydel Stadium (Belgium): 287
Cluj Arena (Romania): 270
Kingfield Stadium (England): -

Football Experience


Emirates Stadium - Arsenal FC: 458
Stamford Bridge - Chelsea FC: 445
Nou Camp - Barcelona FC: 410
Amsterdam Arena - Ajax: 392
Old Trafford - Man UTD: 387
San Siro - AC Milan: 358
Jan Breydel Stadium (Belgium) - Club Brugge KV: 329
Commerzbank Arena (Germany) - Eintracht Frankfurt: 312
National Arena (Romania) - Romanian National Team: 286
Ilie Oana Stadium (Romania) - FC Petrolul Ploiesti: 220
Cluj Arena (Romania) - FC Cluj: 147
Kigsfield Stadium - Woking FC: -

*Global Ranking*


Nou Camp - Barcelona FC: 904
Emirates Stadium - Arsenal FC: 900
Stamford Bridge - Chelsea FC: 898
Amsterdam Arena - Ajax: 875
Old Trafford - Man UTD: 870
San Siro - AC Milan: 793
Commerzbank Arena (Germany) - Eintracht Frankfurt: 733
National Arena (Romania) - Romanian National Team: 657
Jan Breydel Stadium (Belgium) - Club Brugge KV: 616
Ilie Oana Stadium (Romania) - FC Petrolul Ploiesti: 539
Cluj Arena (Romania) - FC Cluj: 417
Kingsfield Stadium (England) - Woking FC: 284


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

*Santiago Bernabeu*
Madrid, Comunidad de Madrid, España
Real Madrid FC





































I. Tradition and history

Stadium built 1947: 25p
Competitions held: 1 WORLD CUP final '82 (16) + 1 EURO CUP final '64 (14) + 4* CL/European cup finals '57 '69 '80 2010 (4*12) + 35 spanish national cup finals (10) + 18 CL participations (2*10)

Total: 133 -> 120 points (max allowed) 

II. Extended UEFA stadium rate

Cat ELITE: 40p
Size HA Class (85.45K): 75p

Total: 115 points

III. Services

Exclusive Bar ("Real Cafe" -view of the pitch-): 14p
Restaurants ("Asador de la Esquina", "Puerta 57"):15p
Exclusive oriental restaurant "Zen Market": 20p
Luxury "Asiatic" areas: 20p
Shared luxury "Area Vip" area: 10p
Vip Boxes: 10p
Club Museum: 20p
Club Shop: 10p
Shopping Center (Medium size) "La Esquina del Bernabeu": 10p 

Total: 129p -> 120 points

IV. Architecture

Huge WD+: 76 points 

V. Comfort and functionality

Very comfortable: 120p
Last major refurbishment 2006 (cover of the last uncovered stand and VIP facilities) <6 years: -4p

Total= 116 points

VI. Vision and acoustics

Vision starts on 90 
Distance from first row to pitch (sideline): 

6.5 -10 m (stands): -5 
7.5-12 m. (back ends): -5 
*ruler tool in google earth model (8.20 mts stands)

Vision from higher seats: Far, difficult or impossible to appreciate player’s technical resources: -25

Acoustics: starts on 30 
Loud and clear, although it is difficult to hear sound from the pitch when quiet: -5 (reports of extra-loud sound)

Total Vision and acoustics: 80 points

VII. Football Quality

UEFA Teams Ranking (Real Madrid) #3 -> 120 points 

VIII. Fan base & Team Identity

Team founded: 1902-> 45p

City popularity: Great support, but shared with (some) rival team -> 25p -> 30p (Biggest attendances in Madrid). 

Global Popularity: Huge support-> 35p.

Total: 110 points

IX. Football ambience

Avg Attendances 2012-13: 91.3 -> 91 points 
Fans allowed to gathering around the stadium: +4
Lively areas: Within minutes (10-20 min walking) from the stadium: +6
Proximity to City Center 3-6 km: +4

Total: 105 points

X. City rate (Madrid)

Country capital: 10p
European Cultural Capital (former > 10 years): 15
Unesco sites x2 (El Escurial Royal Site, Alcala de Henares University and Historic Precint): 20p
Global City Index #18: 28p
Km from international airport: 14km aprox -> 22p
Big Mac Index: 7€ -> 50/7 = 7p 
Total hotel rooms: 45K year 2009 -> 29p (sourcehttp://www.hotel.nom.es/2009/numero-de-habitaciones-de-hotel-en-madrid/) 

Total: 131 -> 120 points

Total Stadium (1-5 sections): 627
Total Experience (6-9 sections): 455
*Total: 1082*

*Go to the first post to see the updated ranking!*
*Updated to the 2.0 version of the rules


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

CURRENT RANKING:

Stadium Ranking


Santiago Bernabeu: 537
Nou Camp: 494
Old Trafford: 483
Amsterdam Arena: 483
Stamford Bridge: 453
Emirates Stadium: 442
San Siro: 435
Commerzbank Arena (Germany): 421
National Arena (Romania): 371
Ilie Oana Stadium (Romania): 319
Jan Breydel Stadium (Belgium): 287
Cluj Arena (Romania): 270
Kingfield Stadium (England): -

Global Experience


Emirates Stadium - Arsenal FC: 458
Stamford Bridge - Chelsea FC: 445
Santiago Bernabeu - Real Madrid FC: 438
Nou Camp - Barcelona FC: 410
Amsterdam Arena - Ajax: 392
Old Trafford - Man UTD: 387
San Siro - AC Milan: 358
Jan Breydel Stadium (Belgium) - Club Brugge KV: 329
Commerzbank Arena (Germany) - Eintracht Frankfurt: 312
National Arena (Romania) - Romanian National Team: 286
Ilie Oana Stadium (Romania) - FC Petrolul Ploiesti: 220
Cluj Arena (Romania) - FC Cluj: 147
Kigsfield Stadium - Woking FC: -

*Global Ranking*


Santiago Bernabeu - Real Madrid FC: 975
Nou Camp - Barcelona FC: 904
Emirates Stadium - Arsenal FC: 900
Stamford Bridge - Chelsea FC: 898
Amsterdam Arena - Ajax: 875
Old Trafford - Man UTD: 870
San Siro - AC Milan: 793
Commerzbank Arena (Germany) - Eintracht Frankfurt: 733
National Arena (Romania) - Romanian National Team: 657
Jan Breydel Stadium (Belgium) - Club Brugge KV: 616
Ilie Oana Stadium (Romania) - FC Petrolul Ploiesti: 539
Cluj Arena (Romania) - FC Cluj: 417
Kingsfield Stadium (England) - Woking FC: 284


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

*Allianz Arena*
Munich, Bavaria, Germany
FC Bayern Munich 





































I. Tradition and history

Stadium built 2005: 5p
Competitions held: 1 WORLD CUP semis '06 (12) + 1 CL finals 2012 (12) + 8 CL Participations (since 2005) (2*8) 

Total: 45 points

II. Extended UEFA stadium rate

Cat ELITE: 40p
Size HC Class (85.45K): 65p

Total: 105 points

III. Services

Stand-up bars aka Kiosks close to seats: 5p
Shared “Business” luxury area for business seating: 10p
Restaurants ("Arena Bistro"):10p
Bars (Bayern bar, Lions bar): 10p
VIP “Executive” Boxes: 10p
Club Museum: 20p
Club Shop: 10p

Total: 75 points

IV. Architecture

Huge Masterpiece: 112p 
External state-of-the-art lightning: +8p

Total: 120p

V. Comfort

Very comfortable: 120p 

VI. Vision and acoustics

Distance from first row to pitch (sideline): starts on 90 

6.5-10 m (stands): -5
7.5-12 m. (back ends): -5 
source: ruler tool in google earth model (8.20 mts stands)

Vision from higher seats: Reasonable: You can appreciate player’s technical resources: -5

Acoustics: starts on 30 
Perfect acoustics (as seen in many reviews)

Total Vision and acoustics: 105 points

VII. Football Quality

UEFA Teams Ranking (Bayern Munich FC) #2 -> 120 points 

VIII. Fan base & Team Identity

Team founded: 1900-> 45p

City popularity: Huge support by the city/region. Flags everywhere on important matches. The team is widely part of the popular culture: 35p (as far as TSV 1860 is playing in Bundesliga 2)

Global Popularity: Huge support-> 35p.

Total: 115 points

IX. Football ambience

Avg Attendances 2012-13: 100% -> 100 points 
Fans allowed to gathering around the stadium: +4
Lively areas: You have to commute / many stops / or > 45 minutes walking: +1
Proximity to City Center 10 km: 0 (source stadiumguide.com and 

Total: 105 points

X. City rate

Regional capital(Freistaat Bayern): 4p
Global City Index #31: 24p
Km from international airport: 34km aprox. -> 16p
Big Mac Index: 7€ -> 50/7 = 7.14 -> 7p 
Total hotel rooms: 34K year 2013 -> 26p (source http://www.deloitte.com/assets/Dcom...portation/2013/Hotelmarkt_München_EN_2013.pdf) 

Total: 77 points

Total Stadium (1-6 sections): 570
Total Experience (7-10 sections): 417
*Total: 987*

*Go to the first post to see the updated ranking!*
*Updated to the 2.0 version of the rules


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

CURRENT RANKING:

Stadium Ranking


Santiago Bernabeu: 537
Nou Camp: 494
Old Trafford: 483
Amsterdam Arena: 483
Stamford Bridge: 453
Allianz Arena: 447
Emirates Stadium: 442
San Siro: 435
Commerzbank Arena (Germany): 421
National Arena (Romania): 371
Ilie Oana Stadium (Romania): 319
Jan Breydel Stadium (Belgium): 287
Cluj Arena (Romania): 270
Kingfield Stadium (England): -

Global Experience


Emirates Stadium - Arsenal FC: 458
Stamford Bridge - Chelsea FC: 445
Santiago Bernabeu - Real Madrid FC: 438
Nou Camp - Barcelona FC: 410
Allianz Arena - Bayern Munich: 394
Amsterdam Arena - Ajax: 392
Old Trafford - Man UTD: 387
San Siro - AC Milan: 358
Jan Breydel Stadium (Belgium) - Club Brugge KV: 329
Commerzbank Arena (Germany) - Eintracht Frankfurt: 312
National Arena (Romania) - Romanian National Team: 286
Ilie Oana Stadium (Romania) - FC Petrolul Ploiesti: 220
Cluj Arena (Romania) - FC Cluj: 147
Kigsfield Stadium - Woking FC: -

*Global Ranking*


Santiago Bernabeu - Real Madrid FC: 975
Nou Camp - Barcelona FC: 904
Emirates Stadium - Arsenal FC: 900
Stamford Bridge - Chelsea FC: 898
Amsterdam Arena - Ajax: 875
Old Trafford - Man UTD: 870
Allianz Arena - Bayern Munich: 841
San Siro - AC Milan: 793
Commerzbank Arena (Germany) - Eintracht Frankfurt: 733
National Arena (Romania) - Romanian National Team: 657
Jan Breydel Stadium (Belgium) - Club Brugge KV: 616
Ilie Oana Stadium (Romania) - FC Petrolul Ploiesti: 539
Cluj Arena (Romania) - FC Cluj: 417
Kingsfield Stadium (England) - Woking FC: 284

^^ This is going weird. I honestly thought that the Allianz would score more points.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Champions League Final 2004 von mariban auf Flickr

*Veltins Arena*
Gelsenkirchen, Germany
FC Schalke 04

1. Tradition and history

Stadium built 2001: 5p
Competitions held: 1 WORLD CUP quarters '06 (10) + 1 CL final 2004 (12) + 6 CL Participations (since 2001) (2*6) 

Total: 44 points

2. Extended UEFA stadium rate

Cat ELITE: 40p
Size LA Class (54K): 55p

Total: 95 points

3. Services

Stand-up bars aka Kiosks close to seats: 5p
Shared “Business” luxury area for business seating: 10p
Bars (Kuzorra's): 10p
VIP “Executive” Boxes: 10p
Club Museum: 20p
Club Shop: 10p

Total: 65 points

4. Architecture

Large, top class: 94p 
Bonus: retractable roof/removable ground 14p

Total: 108p

5. Comfort & Functionality:

Very comfortable (<2001): 120p 




6. Vision and acoustics

Distance from first row to pitch (sideline): starts on 90 

8-10 m (stands) 9.5-11 m. (back ends): -5 (8.20 mts stands)

Vision from higher seats: Reasonable: You can appreciate player’s technical resources: -5

Acoustics: starts on 30 
Perfect acoustics (as seen in many reviews)

Total Vision and acoustics: 110 points (taken from Allianz, should be the same)

7. Football Quality

UEFA Teams Ranking (FC Schalke 04) #12 -> 110 points 

8. Fan base & Team Identity

Team founded: 1904-> 45p

City popularity: Huge support by the city/region. Flags everywhere on important matches. The team is widely part of the popular culture: 35p

Global Popularity: some support from outside> 15p.



9. Football ambience

Avg Attendances 2012-13: 99% -> 99 points 
Fans allowed to gathering around the stadium: +4
Lively areas: You have to commute / many stops / or > 45 minutes walking: +1
Proximity to City Center 6 km: 4

Total: 108 points

10. City rate

Global City Index xx: 0p
Km from international airport: 60km aprox. -> 0p
Big Mac Index: 4€ -> 5.5$. 50/5.5 = 9.1 -> 9p 
Total hotel rooms: 1K year 2013 -> 3p 
World heritage site Zollverein distance 11 km -- 10p

Total: 22 points

Total Stadium (1-6 sections): 542
Total Experience (7-10 sections): 335
*Total: 877*

edited considering the latest rules


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

^^

Thank you!! The Veltins was in my to-do list.

Anyway, in the City Rate, you forgot to add one UNESCO site (The Zolvereine mine near Essen, only 14 km from Gelsenkircher). That's an extra 10 points in the City Rate.

:cheers:

CURRENT RANKING:

Stadium Ranking


Santiago Bernabeu: 537
Nou Camp: 494
Old Trafford: 483
Amsterdam Arena: 483
Stamford Bridge: 453
Allianz Arena: 447
Emirates Stadium: 442
San Siro: 435
Commerzbank Arena (Germany): 421
Veltins Arena (Germany): 410
National Arena (Romania): 371
Ilie Oana Stadium (Romania): 319
Jan Breydel Stadium (Belgium): 287
Cluj Arena (Romania): 270
Kingfield Stadium (England): -

Global Experience


Emirates Stadium - Arsenal FC: 458
Stamford Bridge - Chelsea FC: 445
Santiago Bernabeu - Real Madrid FC: 438
Nou Camp - Barcelona FC: 410
Allianz Arena - Bayern Munich: 394
Amsterdam Arena - Ajax: 392
Old Trafford - Man UTD: 387
San Siro - AC Milan: 358
Jan Breydel Stadium (Belgium) - Club Brugge KV: 329
Commerzbank Arena (Germany) - Eintracht Frankfurt: 312
Veltins Arena (Germany) - Schalke 04: 300
National Arena (Romania) - Romanian National Team: 286
Ilie Oana Stadium (Romania) - FC Petrolul Ploiesti: 220
Cluj Arena (Romania) - FC Cluj: 147
Kigsfield Stadium - Woking FC: -

*Global Ranking*


Santiago Bernabeu - Real Madrid FC: 975
Nou Camp - Barcelona FC: 904
Emirates Stadium - Arsenal FC: 900
Stamford Bridge - Chelsea FC: 898
Amsterdam Arena - Ajax: 875
Old Trafford - Man UTD: 870
Allianz Arena - Bayern Munich: 841
San Siro - AC Milan: 793
Commerzbank Arena (Germany) - Eintracht Frankfurt: 733
Veltins Arena (Germany) - Schalke 04: 710
National Arena (Romania) - Romanian National Team: 657
Jan Breydel Stadium (Belgium) - Club Brugge KV: 616
Ilie Oana Stadium (Romania) - FC Petrolul Ploiesti: 539
Cluj Arena (Romania) - FC Cluj: 417
Kingsfield Stadium (England) - Woking FC: 284

Well, at this point, it would be great to have some imput. What do you think about the ranking guys? did you expect the results? Suggestions, comments? On one hand, I'm having doubts about benefit older stadiums (in the Comfort table, for example). On the other hand, i think the architecture section should be more clear, and should add more points to state-of-the-art stadiums...


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

mckeenan said:


> ^^
> 
> Thank you!! The Veltins was in my to-do list.
> 
> ...



source: google earth

Just 11 km distance from veltins arena to Zollverein! I've added it to the city rating!


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

mckeenan said:


> CURRENT RANKING:
> 
> Stadium Ranking
> 
> ...


I added 4p for Veltins arena for 6 instead of 4 UCL participations.


----------



## TildaMetz (Nov 18, 2013)

That is really a pretty beautiful ground. Nice structures out there..


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

*Olympia Stadion*
Berlin, Germany
Hertha BSC Bertlin

1. Tradition and history

Stadium built 1936: 45p
Competitions held: 1 WORLD CUP final '06 (16) 1 CL Participations (2p)
Europa league participations: 5 (5p), National Cup Finals: 29 (10p)
1936 Olympic Games: 20p

Total: 98 points

2. Extended UEFA stadium rate

Cat ELITE: 40p
Size HB Class (74K): 70p

Total: 110 points

3. Services

Bars: 10p
Shared “Business” luxury area for business seating: 10p
Bars : 10p
Exclusiv Bars: 14p
Exclusive restaurants: 20p
Luxury suites: 20p
VIP-boxes: 10p
Club shop: 10p
Museum: 20p
Club Museum: 20p
Club Shop: 10p

Total: 120 points

4. Architecture

Huge, masterpiece: 115p

5. Comfort & Functionality

functional (1936):80p 




6. Vision and acoustics

Distance from first row to pitch (sideline): starts on 90 

few columns: -14
space more than 20m : -40


Acoustics: 30 p
Perfect acoustics 

Total Vision and acoustics: 66 points 

7. Football Quality

UEFA Teams Ranking (Hertha BSC) #85 -> 30 points 

8. Fan base & Team Identity

Team founded: 1892-> 50p

City popularity: Huge support by the city/region. Flags everywhere on important matches. The team is widely part of the popular culture: 35p

Global Popularity: some support from outside> 15p.

Total: 100p



9. Football ambience

Avg Attendances 2012-13: 71% -> 71 points 
Fans allowed to gathering around the stadium: +4
Lively areas: You have to commute / many stops / or > 45 minutes walking: +1
Proximity to City Center 6 km: 4

Total: 80 points

9. City rate

Country capital: 10 p
Global City Index 20p
Cultural capital award: 20p
Km from international airport: 10km aprox. -> 20p
Big Mac Index: 6€ -> 5.5$. 50/7.9 = 6.3 -> 6p 
Total hotel rooms: 30.000 year 2013 (estimated) -> 20p 
World heritage sites 3 -- 30p

Total: 120 points

Total Stadium (1-6 sections):589
Total Experience (7-10 sections): 342
*Total: 931*

Rules 2.0


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

double post


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

CURRENT RANKING:

Stadium Ranking


Santiago Bernabeu: 537
Nou Camp: 494
Old Trafford: 483
Amsterdam Arena: 483
Olimpiastadion Berlin 479
Stamford Bridge: 453
Allianz Arena: 447
Emirates Stadium: 442
San Siro: 435
Commerzbank Arena (Germany): 421
Veltins Arena (Germany): 412
National Arena (Romania): 371
Ilie Oana Stadium (Romania): 319
Jan Breydel Stadium (Belgium): 287
Cluj Arena (Romania): 270
Kingfield Stadium (England): -

Global Experience


Emirates Stadium - Arsenal FC: 458
Stamford Bridge - Chelsea FC: 445
Santiago Bernabeu - Real Madrid FC: 438
Nou Camp - Barcelona FC: 410
Allianz Arena - Bayern Munich: 394
Amsterdam Arena - Ajax: 392
Old Trafford - Man UTD: 387
San Siro - AC Milan: 358
Olimpiastadion Berlin - Hertha BSC Berlin: 336
Jan Breydel Stadium (Belgium) - Club Brugge KV: 329
Commerzbank Arena (Germany) - Eintracht Frankfurt: 312
Veltins Arena (Germany) - Schalke 04: 300
National Arena (Romania) - Romanian National Team: 286
Ilie Oana Stadium (Romania) - FC Petrolul Ploiesti: 220
Cluj Arena (Romania) - FC Cluj: 147
Kigsfield Stadium - Woking FC: -

*Global Ranking*


Santiago Bernabeu - Real Madrid FC: 975
Nou Camp - Barcelona FC: 904
Emirates Stadium - Arsenal FC: 900
Stamford Bridge - Chelsea FC: 898
Amsterdam Arena - Ajax: 875
Old Trafford - Man UTD: 870
Allianz Arena - Bayern Munich: 841
Olimpiastadion Berlin - Hertha BSC Berlin: 815
San Siro - AC Milan: 793
Commerzbank Arena (Germany) - Eintracht Frankfurt: 733
Veltins Arena (Germany) - Schalke 04: 712
National Arena (Romania) - Romanian National Team: 657
Jan Breydel Stadium (Belgium) - Club Brugge KV: 616
Ilie Oana Stadium (Romania) - FC Petrolul Ploiesti: 539
Cluj Arena (Romania) - FC Cluj: 417
Kingsfield Stadium (England) - Woking FC: 284


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

mckeenan said:


> CURRENT RANKING:
> 
> Kingfield Stadium (England): -
> Kigsfield Stadium - Woking FC: -
> Kingsfield Stadium (England) - Woking FC: 284


Its *Kingfield Stadium :lol:

Why do you only include its overall rating?


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

Leedsrule said:


> Its *Kingfield Stadium :lol:
> 
> Why do you only include its overall rating?


Because I'm lazy, but I will correct it. When you corrected the global score, I wasn't sure if you also did correct the individual scores....


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

San Siro is quite low. Big surprise


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

www.sercan.de said:


> San Siro is quite low. Big surprise


Yep. Low attendances (around 50%), and bad maintenance (only "average" in Comfort) cost a lot of points.


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

*Turk Telekom Arena (Ali Sami Yen)*
Istambul, Marmara Bölgesi, Turkey
*Galatasaray SK*



























I. Tradition and history

Stadium built 2011: 0p
Competitions held: 2 CL Participations since 2011 (2*2) 

Total: 4 points

II. Extended UEFA stadium rate

Cat ELITE: 40p
Size LA Class (52K): 55p

Total: 95 points

III. Services

*Some doubts here. I collect the info from the official website, only in Turkish lenaguage. I translated with google translator. Not sure if there are really luxury suites or just VIP boxes (It seems that they call all them just suites, so I’m not sure if there is different levels of comfort and services). Not sure about bars/restaurants.

Restaurant (Floor #4): 10p
Exclusive “VIP Restaurant” and catering: 20p
Shared “Sea Club Lounge” luxury area for business seating: 10p
Luxury Suites: 20p
VIP Boxes: 10p
Club Shop “Galatasaray Megastore”: 10p

Total: 100 points

IV. Architecture

Large Top class: 94p 

V. Comfort

Comfort & Functionality: Very comfortable: 120p 

VI. Vision and acoustics

Distance from first row to pitch (sideline): starts on 90 

<= 6.5 (stands) and <= 7.5 (backends): +5

Vision from higher seats: Reasonable: You can appreciate player’s technical resources: -5

Acoustics: starts on 30 
Perfect acoustics (loudest crowd record).

Total Vision and acoustics: 120 points

VII. Football Quality

UEFA Teams Ranking (Galatasaray SK) #35 -> 80 points 

VIII. Fan base & Team Identity

Team founded: 1905-> 45p
City popularity: 25 +5 (attendances Galatasary 42K > Fenerbahçe 41K) = 30p
Global Popularity: Considerable support from outside. Fan clubs in most country’s main cities, even abroad -> 25p.

Total: 100 points

IX. Football ambience

Avg Attendances 2012-13: 78% aprox. -> 78p 
Fans allowed to gathering around the stadium: +4
Lively areas: One or two underground/train stations, or >20 minutes walking: +4 (source: *sercan*)
Proximity to City Center around 12 km: 0 (source: stadiumguide.com, route checked on google maps)

Total: 86 points

X. City rate

Country capital: 10p
1 UNESCO site (“Historic areas of Istambul): 10p
European cultural capital 2010: 20p
Global City Index #37: 24p
Km from international airport: 18km aprox. -> 19p
Big Mac Index: 13 TL -> 4.33€. 50/4.33 = 11.5 -> 11p 
Total hotel rooms: 55K year 2013 -> 32p (source http://www.psam.uk.com/istanbul-2020-has-transport-2) 

Total: 126 p. -> 120 points

Total Stadium (1-6 sections): 533
Total Experience (7-10 sections): 386
*Total: 919*

*Go to the first post to see the updated ranking!*
*Updated to the 2.0 version of the rules


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

mckeenan said:


>


Sorry, what the **** it that?! Looks like a slightly smaller Wembley. Definitely not the Turk Telekom :lol:


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

Leedsrule said:


> Sorry, what the **** it that?! Looks like a slightly smaller Wembley. Definitely not the Turk Telekom :lol:


I'm quite sure that it is. Look at the turkish flag... also, the tier scheme and the seat's color are the same as here (stadiumguide's picture of the Turk Telekom):


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks a lot mckeenan.

Just some points:

- as far as i know there isn't a club museum. It is planned to built it next to the stadium

-Distance from first row to pitch (line): 6,2m (stand) 8,2m (back end)*:
(maybe also: Vision from higher seats (higher tier or stand top): 5+??. 2nd tier has got an C value of 90 and all seats are within the 190m mark)

-GS attendance was 43,262 last season

-One or two underground/train stations, or >20 minutes walking: +4
(Actually its just 7km to Taksim. So maybe also Proximity to city center: 7 Km (google maps): 2 points??)

-Km from international airport:
--20km to Atatürk Airport (2013:51,320,875 pax/year)
--35km to Sabiha Gökcen (2013:18.641.842 pax/year)

-hotel rooms: 55,229 (source: Istanbul 2020 bid book)
http://www.psam.uk.com/istanbul-2020-has-transport-2


And yes, thats the photoshopped Wembley pic by a fan from ~2008 

This one is the real stadium 
http://p1306.hizliresim.com/1b/y/prgyr.jpg
http://anlamca.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/ttarena.jpg


BTW whats the difference between suit and box?


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

www.sercan.de said:


> Thanks a lot mckeenan.


kay:




www.sercan.de said:


> as far as i know there isn't a club museum. It is planned to built it next to the stadium


Ok.



> Distance from first row to pitch (line): 6,2m (stand) 8,2m (back end)*


Are you sure? Remind that it is the distance to the white SIDELINE, not to the pitch. A distance of 6.2 is not even allowed under UEFA ELITE category (minimun 7.5 I think)! I'll change it to minimun UEFA ELITE distance. (+5)



www.sercan.de said:


> maybe also: Vision from higher seats (higher tier or stand top): 5+??. 2nd tier has got an C value of 90 and all seats are within the 190m mark


No idea of what's C value, but the distance mark is a good one. When i created the rules I thought of giving points for closer-to-pitch high tiers, but it is quite difficult to find the exact distance in meters for most stadiums. The +5 option, I think it is very difficult to achieve, and was set to benefit smallers stadiums (<10K). I'll think on that. I'm setting some minor changes/adjusment to the rules, I will post them briefly.



www.sercan.de said:


> GS attendance was 43,262 last season


Source? I'm taking national league attendances only. I also need to know Fenerbahçe's attendance.



www.sercan.de said:


> One or two underground/train stations, or >20 minutes walking: +4
> (Actually its just 7km to Taksim. So maybe also Proximity to city center: 7 Km (google maps): 2 points??)


Well, mi criteria for city center distance, consists on plotting a route (walking, not driving, as it uses to be more straight) on google maps from "Istambul" to "Turk Telekom Arena". I'm not sure if google's city center reference ("Istambul") is indeed the city center or not. But If I change that, I should recheck all my reviews... Anyway, stadiumguide.com says that it is 12 km away from city center (which is consistent with my google maps test). Anyway, it depends on what you consider to be City center. 



> Km from international airport:
> --20km to Atatürk Airport (2013:51,320,875 pax/year)
> --35km to Sabiha Gökcen (2013:18.641.842 pax/year)


Only nearest internationalo airport. 18km route with Google Maps "Istambul" to "Atatürk Airport", walking. 



> hotel rooms: 55,229 (source: Istanbul 2020 bid book)
> http://www.psam.uk.com/istanbul-2020-has-transport-2


Right, I will correct briefly!



> BTW whats the difference between suit and box?


Suites are bigger (both in size and capacity), better furniture compared to boxes, and used to have better services attached (better catering, frre bar, etc.)

Example at Chelsea's Stamford Bridge:

Boxes: http://hospitality.chelseafc.com/packages/executive-club-boxes/
Suites: http://hospitality.chelseafc.com/packages/millennium-suites/

EDIT: Anyway, as I said, I'll be posting some adjusment to the rules soon. For example, I noticed that the City Rate calculation is not very fair, because London tooks great advantage over other megacities such as Istambul. I think London and Moscow are probably the "European Megacities" followed shortly by Paris, Istambul, and such... but the point advantage is too much, so I'll be changing it to be more reasonable and to lessen the gap between those cities.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

mckeenan said:


> I'm quite sure that it is. Look at the turkish flag... also, the tier scheme and the seat's color are the same as here (stadiumguide's picture of the Turk Telekom)


No, im sorry, that's *definately* not the Turk Telekom!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

> Are you sure? Remind that it is the distance to the white SIDELINE, not to the pitch. A distance of 6.2 is not even allowed under UEFA ELITE category (minimun 7.5 I think)! I'll change it to minimun UEFA ELITE distance. (+5)


I've got the plans and it is within the rules. Min is 6m for the sides and 7,5m goal stands



> Source? I'm taking national league attendances only. I also need to know Fenerbahçe's attendance.


1)
http://stadiumdb.com/news/2013/06/10_ranking_europes_top_attendances_2013_edition

2)
http://www.stadionwelt.de/download/top_30/download.php?name=2013_top30_mai.pdf


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

Leedsrule said:


> No, im sorry, that's *definately* not the Turk Telekom!


Yep, you're right. Sercan confirmed it. I'll change the picture.

BTW, searching for UEFA Category 4 requirements, i found two UEFA documents on Stadiums,
first the Category system, and the requeriments for each category. And second a UEFA guideline on stadium design and construction, really a "must" if you are an stadium freaks. It gives a lot of useful guidelines and advices on the designing of a modern stadium. C-Value, which I didn't know what it was, is explained in page 52.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

The best one (last post) 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=715478&page=9


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

www.sercan.de said:


> The best one (last post)
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=715478&page=9


So is FIFA's recomendation to have a 10 metres gap in the back-ends, and 8.5 in the stands? Even more strict than my "lost" UEFA requeriments. That's quite annoying, becouse I'm pretty sure of having read that some stadiums are designed with such gap of 7.5 in the stands, just to complain with UEFA Category 4 requirements... but in the UEFA's 2010 documents there's no reference to this matter hno:

Anyway, what I'm gonna do is to separate stands and backend scores, to be more flexible. But the minimun gap I think it should be <8 stands, and <9.5 back end, as far as it is the shortest gap I've seen i top stadiums....

EDIT: Well, I check some recent built stadiums in Spain (San Mames and Cornellá-El Prat), and I found that they have a 6.5 gap (stands) and a 7.5 gap (stands)... and both are UEFA Category 4 stadiums


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

6m and 7,5m was the old one.
Now (since 2011) the FIFA prefers 8,5m and 10m. But i think 6m and 7,5m is still allowed


----------



## prahovaploiesti (May 28, 2011)

*Aviva Stadium*
Dublin, Ireland
Ireland National Football Team, Ireland Rugby Team, Leinster Rugby




























1. Tradition and history

Stadium built 2010: 5p + Lansdowne Road (1872): 20p = 25 points
Competitions held: 
1 EL Final (2011): 10p + 4 Cup Finals: 4p = 14 points

Total: 39 points

2. Extended UEFA stadium rate

Cat ELITE: 40p
Size LA class (51700): 55p

Total: 95 points

3. Services

Stand-up bars aka Kiosks close to seats(69): 5p
Shared “Business” luxury area for business seating: 10p
Restaurants (3):15p
Bars(69): 10p
VIP “Executive” Boxes(36): 10p

According to http://www.avivastadium.ie/stadium-info it includes both.

Total: 50 points

4. Architecture

Large Top Class: 94p

5.
Comfort & Functionality: Very comfortable (<2001): 120p

6. Vision and acoustics

Distance from first row to pitch (sideline): starts on 90

10 m (stands) 13.5 m. (back ends) with ruler in wikimapia: -5-12

Few Blind spots: -18

Vision from higher seats: Perfect +5

Acoustics: starts on 30
Perfect acoustics (as seen in many reviews)

Total Vision and acoustics: 90-25+5+30=100 points

7. Football Quality

FIFA Teams Ranking (Ireland) #67 -> 25 points

8. Fan base & Team Identity

Team founded: 1921-> 35p

City popularity: Huge support by the city/region. Flags everywhere on important matches. 
The team is widely part of the popular culture: 35p (national team)

Global Popularity: Huge support-> 35p. (the Irish communities)

Total: 105 points

9. Football ambience

Avg Attendances 2013 (7 matches = 33916): 65,60% -> 66 points
Fans allowed to gathering around the stadium: +4p
Lively areas: One or two underground/train stations, or >20 minutes walking: +4p
Proximity to City Center 4 km: 4p

Total: 78 points

10. City rate

Country capital: +10
Unesco sites Brú na Bóinne Complex at 50km: 10p
European cultural capital (1991): 15p
Global City Index #44: 24p
Km from international airport: 14km aprox. -> 22p
Big Mac Index: 7€ -> 50/7=7.14 ->7 points
Total hotel rooms: 18600 +17 points

Total: 105 points

Total Stadium (1-6 sections): 498
Total Experience (7-10 sections): 313
Total: *811*

*Go to the first post to see the updated ranking!*
*Updated to the 2.0 version of the rules


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

mckeenan said:


> *Turk Telekom Arena (“Ali Sami Yen”)*
> Istambul, Marmara Bölgesi, Turkey
> Galatasaray SK


That's not the Telekom Arena. It's a photoshopped version of Wembley Stadium! :lol:


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Some comments on the Aviva Stadium's ratings:

7m and 4m distance to the pitch: I think you made a mistake, an EL final was played there, UEFA demands at least 6 and 7.5m in new stadiums. Looking at the picture below it's considerably more than that. Notice the pitch is closer to the north end, probably because of the difference in height/sightlines.








Wikimapia, Google and Bing Maps don't show pictures with the football markings. So I tried measuring the distances from the first row on the sides and behind the goal to the center of the pitch (in line with players' tunnel and central vomitory on the north end, assuming both of them are in the middle of the stands): 44m and 66m, resulting in first row to pitch distances of 10 and 13.5m. Which makes a lot more sense than 7 and 4m since it's also being used for rugby matches.
Result: pitch distance rating changes from +5 to -10, vision and acoustics from 112 to 97, total stadium from 406 to 391, grand total from 677 to 665.

Blind spots: there might be some due to the roof structure (where it slopes down towards the low end, confirmation needed).

Hotel rooms: 18,600 (+11p)
Result: city rate from 63 to 74p, total experience from 271 to 282, grand total from 665 to 676.
source: http://www.savills.ie/documents/hotels-and-leisure-research-report-march-2013.pdf


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

Chimaera said:


> Some comments on the Aviva Stadium's ratings:
> 
> 7m and 4m distance to the pitch: I think you made a mistake, an EL final was played there, UEFA demands at least 6 and 7.5m in new stadiums. Looking at the picture below it's considerably more than that. Notice the pitch is closer to the north end, probably because of the difference in height/sightlines.


I agree. I think UEFA's requirement about the gap is not mandatory yet. Anyway, many stadiums change their seating configuration depending on the competition they're playing. The correct criteria is to measure the gap in an official UEFA match (Champions, EURO CUP, etc.). The same criteria is used to measure the capacity: some leagues allows selling standing tickets, but in UEFA matches is mandatory to sell only seat tickets, so the capacity is measured by UEFA standards (all seated).



> Wikimapia, Google and Bing Maps don't show pictures with the football markings. So I tried measuring the distances from the first row on the sides and behind the goal to the center of the pitch (in line with players' tunnel and central vomitory on the north end, assuming both of them are in the middle of the stands): 44m and 66m, resulting in first row to pitch distances of 10 and 13.5m. Which makes a lot more sense than 7 and 4m since it's also being used for rugby matches.


Sometimes it is difficult to find the real distance. In the Google Earth model, the gap is about 4.5 m between the sideline and stands. I think your distance measure of 10 and 13.5 is ok.



> Result: pitch distance rating changes from +5 to -10, vision and acoustics from 112 to 97, total stadium from 406 to 391, grand total from 677 to 665.
> 
> Blind spots: there might be some due to the roof structure (where it slopes down towards the low end, confirmation needed).


I don't think there's any blind spot! The stadium is quite new, and it would be very lame to have blind spots in an modern stadium. The structure supporting the roof doesn't affects vision, I guess. Anyway, I'll change the visibility related rules soon to add limited vision seats (seat with 100% view of the pitch, but with a limited view of the enviroment/stadium). For example:










I assume the guy is standing, i guess if he were seated he would see the whole field, but with a limited vision of the rests of the stadium. 



> Hotel rooms: 18,600 (+11p)
> Result: city rate from 63 to 74p, total experience from 271 to 282, grand total from 665 to 676.
> source: http://www.savills.ie/documents/hotels-and-leisure-research-report-march-2013.pdf


kay:kay:kay:


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Unfortunately some new stadiums DO have seats with limited vision of the pitch, due to walls, roof supports etc.

If Aviva doesn't have any that adds another 18 points to vision and acoustics (115). Stadium total 409, overall 694.

In the ranking:
Stadium: 13th 409p
Experience: 15th 282p
Total: 13th 691p


----------



## prahovaploiesti (May 28, 2011)

Chimaera said:


> Some comments on the Aviva Stadium's ratings:
> 
> 7m and 4m distance to the pitch: I think you made a mistake, an EL final was played there, UEFA demands at least 6 and 7.5m in new stadiums. Looking at the picture below it's considerably more than that. Notice the pitch is closer to the north end, probably because of the difference in height/sightlines.


That was exactly the issue, the markings are not present, I measured from stands to turf.



> Wikimapia, Google and Bing Maps don't show pictures with the football markings. So I tried measuring the distances from the first row on the sides and behind the goal to the center of the pitch (in line with players' tunnel and central vomitory on the north end, assuming both of them are in the middle of the stands): 44m and 66m, resulting in first row to pitch distances of 10 and 13.5m. Which makes a lot more sense than 7 and 4m since it's also being used for rugby matches.
> Result: pitch distance rating changes from +5 to -10, vision and acoustics from 112 to 97, total stadium from 406 to 391, grand total from 677 to 665.


I will use your 10 and 13.5m measurements.
Why 97, I calculated the ne w total as 105. Are there other issues with the accoustics so I can correct?



> Blind spots: there might be some due to the roof structure (where it slopes down towards the low end, confirmation needed).


Yes, as I understand the problem is not seeing the other stand because of the roof structure, or higher seats not seeing the full screen. Didn't know if this was an issue.



> Hotel rooms: 18,600 (+11p)
> Result: city rate from 63 to 74p, total experience from 271 to 282, grand total from 665 to 676.
> source: http://www.savills.ie/documents/hotels-and-leisure-research-report-march-2013.pdf


Thanks, it was late and I gave up searching, so cheers :cheers:


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Sorry, but this isn't worth to be called "masterpiece" considering this crappy backend:


----------



## prahovaploiesti (May 28, 2011)

GEwinnen said:


> Sorry, but this isn't worth to be called "masterpiece" considering this crappy backend:


You have a point there, but I think that back end gives the stadium it's unique shape. Together with the transparent cladding, and how it looks with the surroundings, I considered it Masterpiece. I don't know, should get more opinions on this one: masterpiece or top class?


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

prahovaploiesti said:


> You have a point there, but I think that back end gives the stadium it's unique shape. Together with the transparent cladding, and how it looks with the surroundings, I considered it Masterpiece. I don't know, should get more opinions on this one: masterpiece or top class?


IMO, it is top class. But I think it is my fault, because the criteria es not very clear as it is very subjetive. I was looking ahead to do the Donbass Arena review, and i'm tempted to rank it as masterpiece, because I like it a lot. But maybe a glass facace is not enough (same as in the Aviva). I also have doubts about Wembley, which I'm tempted to rank it as just top class. The problem is, masterpieces probably requieres some time to be recongnised and appreciated. 

Anyway, I'll be correcting the rules (hopefully today) to separate the comfort and the architecture, which are now under the same category. That causes than the point gap between a Masterpiece stadium and a Top Class or WD stadium get watered down by the comfort level (as we make an average of both). So, I will separate in two sections: IV.Architecture and V.Comfort. That's cool because we'll have just 10 sections.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

I agreed till I saw this ridiculous back end. A masterpiece should be perfect!

@mckeenan: what about bonus points for stadiums hosted Olympic Games?


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

prahovaploiesti said:


> That was exactly the issue, the markings are not present, I measured from stands to turf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why 97? 90-18-10+5+30=97. Without the penalty for blind spots it's 115 and not 105.
Are you sure about that perfect vision from high seats? The top rows are pretty high up (compare to other stadiums of similar height reviewed in this thread).


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

GEwinnen said:


> @mckeenan: what about bonus points for stadiums hosted Olympic Games?


Yep, that's one of the changes that I'm going to do. I'm thinking in 20 points to stadiums that hosted an Olympics (inauguration ceremony and main Athletics concourses). But it's limited to one. I mean, if they hosted two (unlikely, but it can happen), should count as just one.


----------



## prahovaploiesti (May 28, 2011)

mckeenan said:


> IMO, it is top class. But I think it is my fault, because the criteria es not very clear as it is very subjetive. I was looking ahead to do the Donbass Arena review, and i'm tempted to rank it as masterpiece, because I like it a lot. But maybe a glass facace is not enough (same as in the Aviva). I also have doubts about Wembley, which I'm tempted to rank it as just top class. The problem is, masterpieces probably requieres some time to be recongnised and appreciated.


I will change Aviva to top Class. I think Wembley should remain Mastrpiece just for the complexity of the roof.



GEwinnen said:


> I agreed till I saw this ridiculous back end. A masterpiece should be perfect!


Anyway the back end was a compromise I think, because of the owners of the nearby houses.



Chimaera said:


> Why 97? 90-18-10+5+30=97. Without the penalty for blind spots it's 115 and not 105.
> Are you sure about that perfect vision from high seats? The top rows are pretty high up (compare to other stadiums of similar height reviewed in this thread).


As I've seen in pictures the last seats can see the pitch 100%, but can't see the other stand in front of them from some areas because of the metal framework. So yes it should be 97, I think the beer I was drinking while doing the math had something to do with my 105 :lol:


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

Well, after considering it for a while, and having in mind your suggestions, those are the new rules proposal:

1. Tradition and history: +20 points for hosting Olympics. The stadium has to host the inaugural and closing ceremony, and the main athletic's concourses. 

2. Stadium's UEFA extended rate: Remains the same

3. Services: Remains the same

4. Architecture: New table of points, with more point gap between the categories, in order to benefit the Masterpiece and Top Class categories:










Bonus:

19th century or early 20th brick façade: +3 (Villa Park)
Unusual structures (functional and good looking): +6 (Wembley’s arch, Juventus' roof sustainers)
Special Lightning: Simple colors to enhance the look + 4 (Ajax Arena) / Complex color scheme with state-of-the-art technology +8 (Allianz Arena)
A highway passing under the stadium and providing direct access +2 (Ajax Arena, Veltins)
Others (please justify, it must be a very special feature to be taken into account): 4-6
5. Comfort: *We separate comfort as a whole new category*.Forget the stadium building data. If an stadium is comfortable, then it is, no matter the age. I mean, with the former table, we benefit older stadiums for being kept comfortable. That's a mistake, because older stadium already benefits from tradition and history. I'll be also more clear in the description:


Umcomfortable (0 points): A total disaster: little gap for legs, exposed to the weather, bad facilities (toilets, etc.), bad maintenance.
Average (40 points): Comfortable enough, but not without minor inconveniences. Maybe seats are difficult to reach, leg gap is not as wide as it should, toilets or facilities are in bad maintenance, there are signs of ageing in the furniture or the finishings (some minor cracks in the walls here and there, etc.)
Functional(80 points): Comfortable by modern standards, withouth any inconvenience. Nice weather protection, wide seats, nice leg gap, easy to reach toilets or leave. Toilets and facilities are in good shape. Clean, nice. 
Very Comfortable(120 points): Not only functional, but excelent. All the materials have a good appearance and feels right, everything looks gorgeus and in perfect shape. Stairs and walls are painted, and concrete is seldom left bare (except for the seating area). Circulation is very good, and toiltets and kiosks have a nice size. 

No roof penalty:

Each stand lacking a proper roof cost -4 points (Example, Nou Camp: Very Comfortable 120-12 = 108).

Last mayor refurbishmet rule: older stadiums (>40 years) always suffers a bit from their age, and although many of them are indeed Very Comfortable, they get penalised if the last mayor refushbiment was made more than 5 years ago.

Last Mayor Refurbishment >6 years -> -4 points
Last Mayor Refurbishment >12 years -> -8 points
Last Mayor Refurbishment >20 years -> -12 points

Functionality bonus:

Retractable roof: +7
Retractable floor: +7

6. Vision and acoustics: remains the same except....

Added a new penalization: limited view seats (view of the whole pitch, but limited view of the rest of the stadium): -6

The distance from first row to the sideline:

For stands:

<= 6.5 (+2)
6.5 - 10 (-5)
10-15 (-12)
> 15 (-20)

For backends:

<= 7.5 (+2)
7-5-12 (-5)
12-18 (-12)
>18 (-20)

Bonus +1 if the gap is the minimum in both backends and stands:
If <= 6.5 (stands) and <= 7.5 (backends)-> (2+2)+1= +5

The rest remains the same.

7. Football: remains the same

8. Fanbase and team identity: remains the same except for...

The city prevalence thing is too complicated. We better use a simplified method: A team in the same city with others gets just 25 points, and could add +5 if their attendances (in numbers, not %) are the highest of the city.

9. Football ambience: remains the same

10. City rate: 

Country capital: +10
Regional capital: +4
European green capital: 15 former >10 years, 20 former <=10 years, 25 present (or announced)
European cultural capital: 15 former >10 years, 20 former <=10 years, 25 present (or announced)
Global Power City Index: 30 (top 15), 28 (16-30), 24(30-50), 20 (ranked >50)
Unesco Sites limited to 3, and expanded to 50 km. 
Kilometers from international airport (> 1M pax/year): <15 km: 22 | 15-25 km: 19 | 25-40 km: 16| 40-50 km: 12 | 50-70 km: 8 | 70-80 km: 4 | >80 km: 0
Total hotel rooms: >50K: 32 | 50-40K: 29 | 40-30K: 26 | 30-20K: 22 | 20-10K: 17 | 10-5K: 10 | 5-0.5K: 5 | 0.5K-0.1K: 1 
Expensiveness (big mac index): 50/Local Big Mac Price € -> fine, but look for real prices! And do it in Euros. Quite absurd calculating in dollars, being this an european ranking.

And... that's all. I think.

:cheers:


----------



## prahovaploiesti (May 28, 2011)

^^
Ok, I will edit the stadiums I posted.


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

I am also wondering wether to cancel the 120 points limit in some sections.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Besides the Olympics, there are also the the rugby competitions that have contributed quite a lot to the prestige of some stadiums. For example, for the Parc des Princes it would be wrong to ignore the Rugby World Cup matches played there, the Heinecken Cup final, the 30-something domestic league finals, and all the matches played there by the French national team. For France it was like Wembley and Twickenham put into one.


----------



## prahovaploiesti (May 28, 2011)

mckeenan said:


> Well, after considering it for a while, and having in mind your suggestions, those are the new rules proposal:





prahovaploiesti said:


> ^^
> Ok, I will edit the stadiums I posted.


The updated rankings:

Aviva Stadium
Stadium Quality Ranking 498
Global Experience Ranking 313
Global Ranking *811*

National Arena
Stadium Quality Ranking 484
Global Experience Ranking 310
Global Ranking *794*

Ilie Oana 
Stadium Quality Ranking 425
Global Experience Ranking 233
Global Ranking *658*

Cluj Arena
Stadium Quality Ranking 356
Global Experience Ranking 168
Global Ranking *524*


----------



## Northsails (Jul 25, 2013)

Amsterdam Arena? Really?


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

Northsails said:


> Amsterdam Arena? Really?


Umm... what's the problem?

Anyway, I only sum points. If Amsterdam Arena is such high in the list, is only because of the way the ranking works. The ranking values things like services in the stadium, in which the AA scores the highest values. Also, being a new stadium benefits from good visibility and comfort, but doesn't get too much penalized by History, because it had enough time to held some finals. I also considered it a masterpiece, because of being very innovative in the mid 90s (probably, the most modern stadium in Europe at the time, with most innovative features like the retractable roof or direct access by a motorway that crosses beneath the stadium).

Anyway, we did some changes in the rules, so the list in the first post is not exact.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

I've updated Veltins Arena and Olympiastadion Berlin:

Veltins Arena:
Stadium Quality Ranking 542
Global Experience Ranking 335
Global Ranking 875


Olympiastadion:
Stadium Quality Ranking 589
Global Experience Ranking 342
Global Ranking 931


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

*Estádio José de Alvalade*
Lisbon, Portugal
Sporting Clube de Portugal


















I. Tradition and history
Stadium building date: 2001-10(2003): 5p
Competitions held: UEFA/Europa League Final 2005 (10p) + Euro 2004 playoff (12p)
Champions League: 3 (6p)
Europa League:7 (7p)

Total: 40p

II. Extended UEFA stadium rate

UEFA category: Cat. 4 (ELITE Stadium): 40p
Size: LA class 50-60K: 55p (50,095 according to club official page)

Total: 95p

III. Services

Bar (only soft drinks, coffee, some seats, nice decoration, etc.): 10p (few)
Restaurant (fast food, pub meals, etc.): 15p
Shared luxury or bussiness lounges (With catering, etc.): 10p
VIP Boxes (catering, seats, TV, etc.): 10p
Club Shop (official merchandising): 10p
Club Museum: 20p
Shopping area: 25p (large/mall >25 shops) - Alvaláxia
Exclusive Gym/Spa: 15

Total:115p

IV. Architecture

Large Top Class:94p

V. Confort

Functional:80p
Ditch all around the pitch: -12

Total:68

VI. Vision and acoustics

Distance from first row to pitch (sideline): starts on 90p
Stands > 15 (-20p)
Sideline7-5-12 (-5p)

Acoustics: starts on 30p
Loud and clear, although it is difficult to hear sound from the pitch when quiet: -5p (in the overall, good sound, favoured by many artists)

Total: 90p

VII. football quality

UEFA Ranking: 31-40: 80p (31º)

Total:80p

VIII. Fan base & Team identity

Team founded: 1900-10: 45p (1906)
Popularity within the city: 22
City preference: 25p
Some support from outside. Some fan clubs in other regions: 15

Total:107p

IX. Football ambience 

26.521/ 50.095*100 =52,9

Ambience:

Fans allowed to gathering around the stadium:
Before the match +2
After the match +2

Stands and street markets around the stadium:
Before the match +1
After the match +1

Lively areas (crowed with fans, plenty of bar/pubs): 
Within minutes (<10 min walking) from the stadium: +8
Proximity to city center: 3-6 km: 4p (about 2km)

Total: 74,9(71)p


X. City Rate

Country capital: 10p
European cultural capital: 15p (1994)
UNESCO sites/buildings within 30 km: 2(20p): Sintra and Torre de Belém/Mosteiro dos Jerónimos
Kilometers from international airport (> 1M pax/year): <15 km: 22p
Total hotel rooms: 40-30K: 26p
Expensiveness (big mac index): 50/5=10p (Wrong price in the website given)

Total:103p

Total Stadium: 502
Total Experience: 361
*Total: 873*

(maybe I've done some errors, fell free to help me with this kay


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

Nikom said:


> City preference: Benfica Avg Attend (42359) / Sporting Avg Attend (26521)= 1.6 (didn't understand if city preference is to keep or change)
> Total city popularity -> 22*1.6 = 35.2 -> 35


Its easier than that. Anyway, the correct way is to divide the ranked club by its rival on the city: Sporting Attendances/Benfica Attendances. But that's on the "old" rules. *Now its simply 25 points*, and if Sporting would have bigger attendances than Benfica (which is not the case), then it would be just 30. 



Nikom said:


> Lively areas (crowed with fans, plenty of bar/pubs):
> Within minutes (<10 min walking) from the stadium: +8
> One or two underground/train stations, or >20 minutes walking: +4


That's wrong, you can only pick one. If the nearest lively area is next to the stadium, then *it is just +8*, not +8 and +4.



Nikom said:


> (899 seems a bit high, maybe I've done some errors, fell free to help me with this kay


The only mistakes I found are the two above (so I think its -14 points). I'm thinking in put some penalty to the ditches... I hate them, I hope they will remove them in most stadiums.


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

GEwinnen said:


> I've updated Veltins Arena and Olympiastadion Berlin:
> 
> Veltins Arena:
> Stadium Quality Ranking 542
> ...


Thank you very much GEwinnen.
In my stadiums, I'm putting a brief note at the end to remark that they are updated to new rules, It will be great if everybody does so.

EDIT:

In the Olimpiastadion, remind that the "comfort" section now doesn't have into account the age of the stadium. If it is functional, then it is just 80 points. (Very comfortable-> 120 / Functional -> 80 / etc...)

Also, in the city rate, the maximun allowed is just 120... I was thinking on allowing to score over 120, but now I think that the ranking will remain better balanced if we keep the limit to 120 per section.


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

It should be good now kay: The city rate benefits Lisbon, because of the airport proximity, UNESCO sites, cheap Big Mac, European cultural capital, etc..



mckeenan said:


> I'm thinking in put some penalty to the ditches... I hate them, I hope they will remove them in most stadiums.


Agree on that I really hate them, and the Alvalade one is so freakin ugly


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

Nikom said:


> Agree on that I really hate them, and the Alvalade one is so freakin ugly


I set up a penalty of -3 per stand with ditches. If there is a ditch surrounding the pitch, then it is -12.

Hoepfully, they will remove them. They did in the Amsterdam Arena, it is cheap, and fans would came closer to the pitch if they extend a bit the lower tier.

*BTW, the "rules" post is fully updated to the 2.0 version.*


----------



## prahovaploiesti (May 28, 2011)

mckeenan said:


> In my stadiums, I'm putting a brief note at the end to remark that they are updated to new rules, It will be great if everybody does so.


Will do.
See post #104 for my updates to add to the ranking.



Nikom said:


> *Estádio José de Alvalade*
> Lisbon, Portugal
> Sporting Clube de Portugal
> 
> ...


I think you could add a bonus of +6 in IV. Architecture for the roof sustainers.

See here:
Unusual structures (functional and good looking): +6 (Wembley’s arch, Juventus' roof sustainers) 

That will give you:
Architecture 100
Total stadium: 508
Total experience: 361
Total: *879*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

and about it?

*Juventus Stadium*
Turin / Piedmont / Italy

360 experience - video (switch on HD)


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

IThomas said:


> and about it?
> 
> *Juventus Stadium*
> Turin / Piedmont / Italy
> ...


It is in my to-do list... along with many others. I'll be doing it. Anyway, you can do it yourself! Is easy!
:cheers:


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

GEwinnen said:


> I've updated Veltins Arena and Olympiastadion Berlin:
> 
> Veltins Arena:
> Stadium Quality Ranking 542
> ...


Update rules 2.0


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

prahovaploiesti said:


> Will do.
> See post #104 for my updates to add to the ranking.
> 
> 
> ...


I had discussed this detail with mckeenan, but then I thought it would not be relevant.. On the other hand, if Juventus Stadium roof sustainers can be a bonus, maybe the I should count the Avalade's too


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

*Wembley Stadium*
London, England, United Kingdom
*England National Football Team*





































I. Tradition and history

*Wembley is located on the same plot of the Old Wembley, so 50% of old ground’s score is transferred to the new.

Old Wembley:
Stadium built 1923: 30p
Competitions held: CL Final 63,68,71,78,92 (12*5) + WORLD CUP 66 final (16) + EURO 96 final (14) + 70 FA Cup finals (10) = 100
Total score Old Wembley = 130 points

New Wembley:
Stadium built 2007: 5p
Competitions held: CL Final 2012,13 (12*2) + 7 FA Cup finals(7)
Total score New Wembley = 36 points

Total score: (130/2) + 36 -> 101 points

II. Extended UEFA stadium rate

Cat ELITE: 40p
Size C Class (90K): 80p
Total: 120 points

III. Services

Bar Kiosks: 5p
Bars (“Express”, “Long”, “Gold”): 10p
Restaurants (“The Venue”, “Flutes Brasserie”, etc.): 15p
Exclusive Restaurant (“Bobby Moore Room”): 20p
Luxury Suites (“Club Wembley”): 20p
Shared Luxury/Business area(“Atrium Lounge”): 10p
Vip Boxes (“Club Wembley): 10p
“Wembley Stadium Store“ Shop: 10p

Total: 100 points

*Unfair not to score the maximum, given the number of bars, restaurants, food outlets, and hospitality options. 

IV. Architecture

Colossal Masterpiece: 114p
Wembley Arch: +6p

Total: 120 points

V. Confort and Functionality 

Very Comfortable: 120 points

VI. Vision and acoustics

Vision starts on 90

Distance from first row to pitch (sideline): 
10-15 m. (stands: -12 
12-18 m. (back ends): -12
*ruler tool in google earth model

Vision from higher seats: 
Reasonable: You can appreciate player’s technical resources: -5

Acoustics: starts on 30 
Perfect acoustics

Total Vision and acoustics: 96 points

VII. Football Quality

FIFA National Teams Ranking #13 -> 110 points 

VIII. Fan base & Team Identity

Team founded: 1863-> 50p
City popularity: Huge support-> 35p
Global Popularity: Huge support-> 35p

Total: 120 points

IX. Football ambience

Avg Attendances (CL and FA finals): 88.7K/90K -> 97p
Fans allowed to gathering around the stadium: +4
Within minutes (10-20 min walking) from the stadium (Wembley Park Tube station): +6 
Proximity to City Center 14 km: 0

Total: 107 points

X.City Rate

Country capital: +10
4 UNESCO sites (Maritime Greenwich, Tower of London, Westminster and Kew Gardens): 30 points (max 3 sites)
Global Power City Index: top 15: 30 points
Km within international airport: 35 Km (Heathrow): 16 points
Total Hotel Rooms > 50K: 32 points
Expensiveness: £5.64 Big Mac Avg prize London -> 6.7€ -> 50/6.7 = 7.4 -> 7 points

Total: 125 -> 120 points

Total Stadium (1-6 sections): 657
Total Experience (7-10 sections): 457
*Total: 1114*

*Go to the first post to see the updated ranking!*
*Updated to the 2.0 version of the rules


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

*Stade Luis II*
Principality of Monaco
*AS Monaco*





































I. Tradition and history

Old Stade Luis II
Stadium built 1939: 30p
Competitions held: -

New Stade Luis II
Stadium built 1985: 10p
Competitions held: 5 CL participations (2*5)

Total score = 20 + 30(old stadium)/2 = 35 points

*The stadium has hosted athletics concourses such as IAAF World Final, as well as European supercups, but those is not included in the score system to the date.

II. Extended UEFA stadium rate

Cat ELITE: 40p
Size SA Class (18K): 15p

Total: 55 points

III. Services

Exclusive catering service: 20p
Luxury/Business shared lounges (“Salon Le Club”, “Salon Herculis”): 10p 
Vip private Boxes: 10p
Club Shop: 10p
Additional multisport facilities “gaston medecin” sport centre: 10

Total: 60p

IV. Architecture

Small WD+: 68p 
Monumental arch: +6p
Enviroment integration (façade): +4p

Total: 78p

V. Comfort

Very Comfortable: 120p
1 uncovered stand: -4p

Total: 116p

VI. Vision and acoustics

Vision starts on 90 
Distance from first row to pitch (sideline): 
6.5-10 m. (stands): -5 *
12-18 m. (back ends): -12 *
*visual estimation

Vision from higher seats: 
Perfect: You have a very good view even atop: +5p

Acoustics: starts on 30 
Loud and clear, although it is difficult to hear sound from the pitch when quiet: -5 (I’m not really sure, but in a compact stadium like this, acoustic should be good enough)

Total Vision and acoustics: 103 points

VII. Football Quality

Not Ranked!! That’s a very weird thing, maybe due to Principality of Monaco not being part of the UEFA organization. I will give it a virtual position of #40, being very conservative (Girondins Bordeaux is #39)

Total: 80p

VIII. Fan base & Team Identity

Team founded: 1924 -> 35p

City popularity: Huge support by the city/region. Flags everywhere on important matches. The team is widely part of the popular culture-> 35

Global Popularity: Considerable support from outside. Fan clubs in most country’s main cities, even abroad: 25

Total: 95 points

IX. Football ambience

Avg Attendances 2012-13: 8.3K / 18.3K -> 45 points
Fans allowed to gathering around the stadium: +4
Lively areas: Within minutes (<10 min walking) from the stadium: +8
Proximity to City Center <3 km: +6

Total: 63 points

X. City rate

Country Capital: +10
Km within international airport: 26 Km (Nice Cote d’azur): 16 points
Total Hotel Rooms > 20-10K: 17 points 
Expensiveness: 9€ (I can’t find reliable info, but average prices are higher than France, so 9€ seems reasonable) -> 50/9 = 5 
Total: 48 points

Total Stadium (1-6 sections): 447
Total Experience (7-10 sections): 286
*Total: 733*

*Go to the first post to see the updated ranking!*
*Updated to the 2.0 version of the rules


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

As far as athletics stadiums used for football go, this is one of the best. Good acoustics and good looks.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Your rankings, your rules


----------



## Tailgunner (Dec 8, 2006)

*most bars within 5 minute walk of stadium*

Millennium Stadium 
Cardiff Wales UK
74,500 
2nd largest retractable roof in the world 
Built for less than £200 million 
Built in the city centre river on one side 
300 bars to party in before and after 

Please dont say Wembley nice stadium built in a shithole area of London


----------



## John McClane (Sep 11, 2020)

*Europe Ranking Best Stadiums 2022








*


----------

